# What grinds your gears?



## MisterSuperGod (May 5, 2022)

There was a good thread like this on another forum, but it's been overrun by gear fiending source whores and has become a wasted thread that should have a proper home.

So, what pisses you off?

At the moment, it's cable TV for me. What a waste of fucking money. You see roughly 5 minutes of programming followed by 3.5 minutes of commercials, most of which are for prescription drugs (don't get me started there). 

On top of that it's fucking censored.
The movie Ted was on not too long ago. Why in the name of fuck would they bother putting that on if every other word is censored? Who watches this shit?

It's hard to believe cable TV is still a thing.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (May 5, 2022)

Rising gas and grocery prices is pissing me off it’s gotten aweful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (May 5, 2022)

That college cost the same amount of money even though everything is still online, and I have to teach myself.


----------



## shackleford (May 5, 2022)

lazy fucks


----------



## Achillesking (May 5, 2022)

Umm honestly everything anymore...esp my teenage daughters


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 5, 2022)

The fact that I need to see a specialist to be perscribed ADHD meds and the waiting list is a year long. 

The fact that I can't talk to the voices in my head where I feel everyone else can. 

The fact that I see static 24/7 and there's no cure. 

The fact that a Master's year costs £40k at good universities and you don't get much student loans for it


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 5, 2022)

People that ask question or for help and then do the opposite and try and cry about it to you later
I CALL THEM ASKHOLE’S..

People that order cold cuts a 1/8 of a pound here . 3/4 of a pound there.. just order a 1/2 or whole pound and move the fuck on…

Everyday I stop at the same deli with the guys for work. It’s the only game in town. Every morning I ask for 4 eggs scrambled with ham and hot peppers. I tell the guy not to burn my fucking eggs.. he burns my eggs everyday. I can’t say anything because it would cause hard feelings g with the owner.. but I would love to rip the skiinny little Mexican That is behind the grill through the plexiglass and pound his face.. it’s fucking eggs motherfucker!!!!

Working all week hard to make money to pay the bills and still can’t get ahead because everything keeps getting more Expensive..

I can keep going on and on..but it’s late and I gotta sleep. This also pisses me off.😂😂🤙


----------



## VaIdosta (May 5, 2022)

people that get handicapped stickers just cuz theyre fat. bro park in the back u need the exercise


----------



## shackleford (May 5, 2022)

VaIdosta said:


> people that get handicapped stickers just cuz theyre fat. bro park in the back u need the exercise


i park the farthest away. not because i want the exercise, but because nobody goes for those spots. thats how much i dont like people. i might have a problem... but why would i want to sit in my car with someone else sitting in his car three feet away. give me some space, man!


----------



## Achillesking (May 5, 2022)

shackleford said:


> i park the farthest away. not because i want the exercise, but because nobody goes for those spots. thats how much i dont like people. i might have a problem... but why would i want to sit in my car with someone else sitting in his car three feet away. give me some space, man!


Amen


----------



## TiredandHot (May 5, 2022)

Lazy, irresponsible, and incompetent coworkers and management at my large company piss me off. Also people watchers piss me off, mind your own damn business and quit staring at me for no reason.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 5, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> There was a good thread like this on another forum, but it's been overrun by gear fiending source whores and has become a wasted thread that should have a proper home.
> 
> So, what pisses you off?
> 
> ...


Guys that start threads titled, 'What pisses you off?'


----------



## Achillesking (May 5, 2022)

The fact @MisterSuperGod you titled this what pisses me off instead of what really grinds my gears


----------



## shackleford (May 5, 2022)

You know what really burns my ass?


A fire about waist high.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (May 5, 2022)

The literal barrage of excuses libs come up with for Biden's pathetic behavior.  

Slic.


----------



## Tisatix (May 5, 2022)

People who sit on machines using their phone. Doesn't piss me off the first time, but when I come back after doing two other exercises and they're still there.... YEAH LOL


----------



## GSgator (May 5, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> The fact that I need to see a specialist to be perscribed ADHD meds and the waiting list is a year long.
> 
> The fact that I can't talk to the voices in my head where I feel everyone else can.
> 
> ...


Got to love that social healthcare


----------



## GSgator (May 5, 2022)

The length of time it’s taking my fucking shoulder to get better and realizing how far it set me back.

Being broke because I can’t work.

Watching this country get destroyed by Anti-American Terrorist disguised as today’s administration.

Not being able to or seeing  anyone stepping up  to stop the crazy shit that’s going on before it’s just to late .


----------



## BRICKS (May 5, 2022)

Nothing "pisses me off".  Pissed of is a choice.  Offended is a choice.  We receive information through what we see and hear.  It's up to us to choose how we respond.  Do I find shit irritating or do I get pissed off?  Of course.  But it's my choice how I respond to what I see and hear.  As it is yours.  

Personal reaponsibility...nobody is responsible for your emotions except you.


----------



## Beti ona (May 5, 2022)

Human beings in general, life is also a hassle almost all the time.


----------



## Ryu (May 5, 2022)

shackleford said:


> i park the farthest away. not because i want the exercise, but because nobody goes for those spots. thats how much i dont like people. i might have a problem... but why would i want to sit in my car with someone else sitting in his car three feet away. give me some space, man!


Add to this the random fuks that will lean on or sit on your ride.


----------



## Yano (May 5, 2022)

Flammable stickers on mother fucking lighters. I mean ,,, REALLY ?  I go into a store looking to purchase some thing specifically to set things on fire and its got a sticker on the side of it that says,,, Warning - I set things on fire. You know those stickers are put there just for the benefit of high functioning retards.


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 5, 2022)

@Space01 not being able to delete his account...
😡🧃


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 5, 2022)

When I have to take a morning shit and I can’t. Or when only a marble comes out..
This piss’s me off!!!


----------



## Perrin Aybara (May 5, 2022)

Guys that take their breaks in the fuel island or just block them in general. Pulling into the truck stop to fuel and seeing every island full, yet there's not one person to be seen actually fueling makes me absolutely fucking rage.


----------



## CJ (May 5, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Guys that take their breaks in the fuel island or just block them in general. Pulling into the truck stop to fuel and seeing every island full, yet there's not one person to be seen actually fueling makes me absolutely fucking rage.


I'm inside taking a poop. 💩


----------



## Perrin Aybara (May 5, 2022)

CJ said:


> I'm inside taking a poop. 💩



Without pulling up after fueling?


----------



## CJ (May 5, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Without pulling up after fueling?


No fueling. Just popping. 💩


----------



## Perrin Aybara (May 5, 2022)

CJ said:


> No fueling. Just popping. 💩



That's not nice.


----------



## Butch_C (May 5, 2022)

The cost of Diesel fuel, the fact that the left are in full denial as to why fuel is more expensive. The fact that all of our industry has been moved to China. The fact that I can look at food and gain fat. The fact that I can lift and workout like a beast but still look like shit ( I can not afford skin removal surgery and I was grossly obese). The fact that once you get married all of a sudden sex frequency is cut in 1/4. Traffic, traffic lights every 50 ft. I can do this all day. I pretty much stay pissed off.


----------



## Pooh6369 (May 5, 2022)

Useless post from @GymRat79


----------



## Iron1 (May 5, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Nothing "pisses me off".  Pissed of is a choice.  Offended is a choice.  We receive information through what we see and hear.  It's up to us to choose how we respond.  Do I find shit irritating or do I get pissed off?  Of course.  But it's my choice how I respond to what I see and hear.  As it is yours.
> 
> Personal reaponsibility...nobody is responsible for your emotions except you.



Hard agree. Getting pissed off at everything is lower level thinking, forfeiting control of your mind to become a slave to emotion. Spending your life like that only hurts those around you.


----------



## TODAY (May 5, 2022)

Some of y'all sure do have a lot of extra energy that you've chosen to allocate towards getting mad at petty shit.


----------



## VaIdosta (May 5, 2022)

Iron1 said:


> Hard agree. Getting pissed off at everything is lower level thinking, forfeiting control of your mind to become a slave to emotion. Spending your life like that only hurts those around you.


oh. well i was just thinking stuff that annoys me.
if we're talking genuinely pissed off, i've gotta go with fast food incompetency. I've had to go behind the counter and do stuff myself atleast 4 or 5 times in the past year


----------



## PZT (May 5, 2022)

Mfkers, mfkers piss me off


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 5, 2022)

The vast majority of people that somehow think their subjective reality should determine how, not only  society is structured but their outcomes as well!!!!!

Some examples. 

Vegan's "I can't morally live with killing animals for food so neither should you "

 Fat fucks "I don't have the will to put the fork down so neither should you as I feel ashamed "

 Politicians "I have power therefore am your ruler and not your representative "

 Retarded cunts. "I should have the same outcomes as you even though I'm not start enough to do it"

 Lazy cunts. "I want what you have because I feelz I deserve it and I have somehow been oppressed " 

Fucking goes on and on. 


Even extremely intelligent hard working people sometimes don't get anywhere.  Life is not what you want it to be and it's not fair either.  Get fucking over it. 



Oh and ALL politicians are cunts!!!


----------



## lifter6973 (May 5, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> The vast majority of people that somehow think their subjective reality should determine how, not only  society is structured but their outcomes as well!!!!!
> 
> Some examples.
> 
> ...


Some good points here. The believing things are owed to you in today's society is such horse shit.

Edit: That includes the ridiculous considerations that student loans should be forgiven. Not with taxpayer money you motherfuckers.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 5, 2022)

Not only that but @CJ and @Send0 won't give me my own unique gender identity even though I identify as a A10 Warthog


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 5, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Nothing "pisses me off".  Pissed of is a choice.  Offended is a choice.  We receive information through what we see and hear.  It's up to us to choose how we respond.  Do I find shit irritating or do I get pissed off?  Of course.  But it's my choice how I respond to what I see and hear.  As it is yours.
> 
> Personal reaponsibility...nobody is responsible for your emotions except you.



Couldnt agree more.
Ill get there one day




Until then
Pretty much most things aggravate me to some degree


----------



## Fred457 (May 5, 2022)

Rude behavior


----------



## MisterSuperGod (May 5, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Nothing "pisses me off".  Pissed of is a choice.  Offended is a choice.  We receive information through what we see and hear.  It's up to us to choose how we respond.  Do I find shit irritating or do I get pissed off?  Of course.  But it's my choice how I respond to what I see and hear.  As it is yours.
> 
> Personal reaponsibility...nobody is responsible for your emotions except you.





Iron1 said:


> Hard agree. Getting pissed off at everything is lower level thinking, forfeiting control of your mind to become a slave to emotion. Spending your life like that only hurts those around you.





TODAY said:


> Some of y'all sure do have a lot of extra energy that you've chosen to allocate towards getting mad at petty shit.



i think you guy's might be over thinking the title of the thread a little bit. Should have went with what grinds my gears... Thanks @lifter6973 for the suggestion AFTER the fact. Man, that really grinds my gears. 🤓


----------



## CJ (May 5, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Should have went with what grinds my gears... Thanks @lifter6973 for the suggestion AFTER the fact. Man, that really grinds my gears. 🤓


Done.


----------



## Bridgestone (May 5, 2022)

Seeing my infant niece in hospital, suffering from more ailments I've had in my entirety.

The 26 year old mother took the jab.  Fucking can't focus.  Might have to break some shit today.


----------



## VaIdosta (May 5, 2022)

CJ said:


> Done.








						what really grinds your gears?!
					

chicks doing dumb shit with bands across the gym floor or in the squat rack where people should be squatting.   Geared the fukk up head to toe $400 outfit 127lb dudes wearing a goddamn belt to do bicep curls with 20s. bros thinking its cool to do tandom exercises together, wtf every asian in the...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com
				



well now ones gotta go 😯


----------



## GSgator (May 5, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Some of y'all sure do have a lot of extra energy that you've chosen to allocate towards getting mad at petty shit.


This is why I’m ready to return to work lol


----------



## Test_subject (May 5, 2022)

Shifting from 6th to reverse at full speed.


----------



## DEADlifter (May 5, 2022)

The wine sipping, communist, dick-sucks at Oscar Mayer continue to make 10 packs of hot dogs when buns can only be purchased in 8 or 12 packs.  Those motherfuckers.


----------



## MindlessWork (May 5, 2022)

What really grinds my gears to powder are those people who lie or tell loopy bullshit to me. This happens to me at work when I have colleagues who tell me something's fine when it turned out it wasn't and I looked like an ass explaining to the powers that be why that happened. Then in private I let loose on the person who messed up and tried to hide it from me.


----------



## Test_subject (May 5, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> View attachment 21565
> 
> 
> The wine sipping, communist, dick-sucks at Oscar Mayer continue to make 10 packs of hot dogs when buns can only be purchased in 8 or 12 packs.  Those motherfuckers.


Get out of my head!!!


----------



## ckofive (May 5, 2022)

Politicians and the media. Both sides.


----------



## PZT (May 5, 2022)

I don’t like fkheadz either


----------



## PZT (May 5, 2022)

Oh and them gawddamn reknobs for sure


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 5, 2022)

Not Getting My Obama Phone pisses me off..🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 5, 2022)

I hate the smell of
My piss when I eat asparagus!!!!
This pisses me
Off.


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 5, 2022)

It pisses me off when I wash my car and a bird shits on it before the next morning…
GODDAMFUCKINGBIRDS!


----------



## Sven Northman (May 5, 2022)

Bro's at the gym that take a bath in their fucking cologne, or the cuck sitting near you on the plane.

Douchebag wannabe BB'ers that stand right in front of the DB rack to do curls and shrugs. And whats up with dudes working out in crocs and socks as they sit on a piece of equipment playing on their phone for 10 minutes between sets when I have work to do!  WTF happened to the men of this world?

But what pisses me off the most? A sense of entitlement.


----------



## Sven Northman (May 5, 2022)

Outside of the gym everyone on the road pisses me off. It's like I'm watching Idiots in Cars #7 on YouTube.


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 5, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> Bro's at the gym that take a bath in their fucking cologne, or the cuck sitting near you on the plane.
> 
> Douchebag wannabe BB'ers that stand right in front of the DB rack to do curls and shrugs. And whats up with dudes working out in crocs and socks as they sit on a piece of equipment playing on their phone for 10 minutes between sets when I have work to do!  WTF happened to the men of this world?
> 
> But what pisses me off the most? A sense of entitlement.


I just look at those fuckers and say
“YOU GOTTA MOVE” and they usually do.


----------



## RiR0 (May 5, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> Bro's at the gym that take a bath in their fucking cologne, or the cuck sitting near you on the plane.
> 
> Douchebag wannabe BB'ers that stand right in front of the DB rack to do curls and shrugs. And whats up with dudes working out in crocs and socks as they sit on a piece of equipment playing on their phone for 10 minutes between sets when I have work to do!  WTF happened to the men of this world?
> 
> But what pisses me off the most? A sense of entitlement.


The db rack thing aggravates the fuck out of me. I walk straight between them and the rack if they do that. 
It’s lack of awareness and etiquette. 

Now I know some big guys that train in crocs not the kind you’re talking about though. These guys do it because it’s easier to slip on crocs than to put on shoes at their size.


----------



## Sven Northman (May 5, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> I just look at those fuckers and say
> “YOU GOTTA MOVE” and they usually do.


Solid advice and I'll def give that a try. Funny you mention that as....

Couple days ago I'm on a chest press machine to finish off my workout. This slightly socially retarded kid that annoys everyone while they're in the middle of a set approaches me. Of course in the middle of my set. I have my headphones in but I can read lips noticing he's asking if I'm done. Fucking idiot! Lol. 

I say to the mentally challenged butterball I just got started. So what does he do? Stands right next to me staring me down as I work. Stalker creepy kind of staring. 

I bark at him out loud "STOP LOOKING AT ME!" He just about shit his pants and turned his head the other way, but didn't move. That was it, I was done. 

Next day my buddy says he saw the whole thing and couldn't stop laughing. 

I love my gym.


----------



## Sven Northman (May 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> The db rack thing aggravates the fuck out of me. I walk straight between them and the rack if they do that.
> It’s lack of awareness and etiquette.
> 
> Now I know some big guys that train in crocs not the kind you’re talking about though. These guys do it because it’s easier to slip on crocs than to put on shoes at their size.


I've done that as well. It's the out of shape guys mostly with deflated ego's. It irritates me most when they're at the lower 10-30lb racks where the girls are most of the time getting in their way. No respect for the ladies.


----------



## Test_subject (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Swiper. (May 5, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Not Getting My Obama Phone pisses me off..



No need to get pissed about that. just go to the southern border walk across into the United States and you’ll get a free phone, free healthcare, free food, a free ride to an airport and a free plane ticket (without having to show an ID) to anywhere you want to go in the US. All are free of charge.


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 5, 2022)

I want a Taco… its may the 5th.. 
and I don’t have one.
*THISPISSESMEOFF!!!!*


----------



## RiR0 (May 5, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> I want a Taco… its may the 5th..
> and I don’t have one.
> *THISPISSESMEOFF!!!!*


No tacos!!!! 😂


----------



## CJ (May 5, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> I want a Taco… its may the 5th..
> and I don’t have one.
> *THISPISSESMEOFF!!!!*


It just so happened to be Taco Bowl dinner tonight. Thursdays are the best!!!... Stupid cod tomorrow. 😡


----------



## presser (May 5, 2022)

market acting crae crae is making me batty


----------



## Bullseye Forever (May 5, 2022)

I think in my opinion that cell phones should be banned in the gym what y’all think it’s a damn distraction 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven Northman (May 5, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> I want a Taco… its may the 5th..
> and I don’t have one.
> *THISPISSESMEOFF!!!!*


Fuck tacos. GF and I are making exploded tacos (NACHOS) tonight. Take that taco.


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> It just so happened to be Taco Bowl dinner tonight. Thursdays are the best!!!... Stupid cod tomorrow. 😡


You are such a meany meany pants.. You suck rubbing your taco bowl night into our faces..
You are Banned. 1 day!!!
Now go to your room.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 6, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> What really grinds my gears to powder are those people who lie or tell loopy bullshit to me. This happens to me at work when I have colleagues who tell me something's fine when it turned out it wasn't and I looked like an ass explaining to the powers that be why that happened. Then in private I let loose on the person who messed up and tried to hide it from me.


Do you really “let loose on the person” or do you just imagine the “badass” things you would say if you weren’t so lame? 

You’re gonna snap one day and burn the hospital down, aren’t ya.


----------



## RiR0 (May 6, 2022)

Those fucking glute bands.
 “activation” exercises and finisher exercises. 
You know what activates my muscle? Every warmup set and Mechanical tension from a working set done properly.
You know what my finisher is? 
The last fucking rep because I can barely move. 
If you train hard correctly you won’t be able to do a finisher. 
If you’re doing a movement correctly your targeting and activating the muscle
“Longevity”, fasting, autophagy. 
The stupid v baby handles.


----------



## RiR0 (May 6, 2022)

People that look shit but claim it’s because they’re natural.


----------



## RiR0 (May 6, 2022)

Thought Of another one. 
People concerned with drugs and putting so much thought into drugs but never diet or training


----------



## Dex (May 6, 2022)

The population growth pisses me off! This was such an amazing area. My wife and I moved here 11 years ago and the population has doubled!
Way too many people here now. Lowest starting rate is $16/hr, $20/hr for grocery clerk. Yet NOBOBY wants to work here! Every business is short staffed. Panda Express could only do drive through last week. Chipotle was closed today. Last month I couldn't get a cake at the grocery store because they had no bakers. This is an every day struggle. 

So many rich fuckers moved here and jacked up all prices that you can't live here unless you already owned a house before the market got fucked. My teens are screwed. Apartments start at $1650 1 bed. $1850 for 552sqft at the new apartments. Houses are over $600k and you need to earn $11k/month to get approved. So, looks like my kids will live with me forever. 

*We are so short on help that most stores, even Walmart, are only open for shortened hours. Even our 24hr Fitness closes at 8pm Friday and Saturday and 9pm on the other days!

**I am also pissed about gas and food prices. Can't even get deli roast beef any longer since it is now $18/lb.


----------



## MrRogers (May 6, 2022)

My gym only has 2 adjustable benches that can be inclined. There are probably 6 standard flat benches. every fukin time I need one there's some puke beta fuk using it for flat presses.


----------



## Tisatix (May 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Those fucking glute bands.
> “activation” exercises and finisher exercises.
> You know what activates my muscle? Every warmup set and Mechanical tension from a working set done properly.
> You know what my finisher is?
> ...


"Biohacking"


----------



## ChickenLegs (May 6, 2022)

All of the old fucks that go to the gym just to stare at ass. I workout at the same time as my girl friend and there’s always a few pathetic 60+ year old fucks staring at her and every other attractive girl under 30. It’s one thing if you glacé but if you’re staring with no shame you’re pathetic


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 6, 2022)

MrRogers said:


> My gym only has 2 adjustable benches that can be inclined. There are probably 6 standard flat benches. every fukin time I need one there's some puke beta fuk using it for flat presses.


Kindly say do you think I can use this bench and you can use a flat… most likely if he is a beta he is going to say sure. Now if it’s a guy that has a little more base in his chest he may say no but I doubt it… 
If this doe not irk find a gym that when you train your the biggest one there.🤪


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 6, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> View attachment 21565
> 
> 
> The wine sipping, communist, dick-sucks at Oscar Mayer continue to make 10 packs of hot dogs when buns can only be purchased in 8 or 12 packs.  Those motherfuckers.


Yeah, this is a fucking problem
Can these people not have a meetinf or some shit and standardize sausages to buns ratio?

Like my favorite Johnsonville brats
5 brats
Why fucking 5?
Who made that decision?
The math to grt the perfect sausage to bun ratio would fill my.freezer

Fuck them


Sven Northman said:


> Bro's at the gym that take a bath in their fucking cologne, or the cuck sitting near you on the plane.
> 
> Douchebag wannabe BB'ers that stand right in front of the DB rack to do curls and shrugs. And whats up with dudes working out in crocs and socks as they sit on a piece of equipment playing on their phone for 10 minutes between sets when I have work to do!  WTF happened to the men of this world?
> 
> But what pisses me off the most? A sense of entitlement.



Thats why if im at the gym, its 0500
2 other people in the free weight area
and theyre both serious lifters who will casually stroll over and say
 "Nope, youre fucking done yet bro,you have a spotter now, 2 more...fucking get it"


Badleroybrown said:


> Kindly say do you think I can use this bench and you can use a flat… most likely if he is a beta he is going to say sure. Now if it’s a guy that has a little more base in his chest he may say no but I doubt it…
> If this doe not irk find a gym that when you train your the biggest one there.🤪



If i have to be at the gym.during the day, ill just work in and change the incline.
But i live in jew town so everyone is nice

Only downside, its a fashion show at my gym... like why you gotta get dolled up?
You gotta sweat and almost black out lol


----------



## CJ (May 6, 2022)

People who piss all over the toilet seat. Fukkin animals!!!


----------



## PZT (May 6, 2022)

Having to go to work with a gawddamn hicky on my neck


----------



## PZT (May 6, 2022)

People that leave the toilet seat up so I can’t piss on it.


----------



## supreme666leader (May 6, 2022)

Bad shifting. Being weak


----------



## Vladtheinjector (May 6, 2022)

A motherfucker looking down on their phone at a gree light, driving slow because of texting and love it when you gently beep your horn they turn into a tough guy and get all bent outta shape. 

I cant stand when your at a dinner table and someone is chomping their food with their fucking mouth open like a goat. Or someone blatantly cutting you off dead middle of a sentence to inject a subject that has absolutely nothing to do with anything that conversation was about


----------



## DF (May 6, 2022)

Tailgating me..... I'm only going to go slower so don't bother.


----------



## RiR0 (May 6, 2022)

DF said:


> Tailgating me..... I'm only going to go slower so don't bother.


I slam on my breaks and if they try to pass me I speed up.


----------



## GSgator (May 6, 2022)

Rush hour traffic up here . I can spend easily between 2-3hrs getting home everyday.


----------



## Sven Northman (May 6, 2022)

MrRogers said:


> My gym only has 2 adjustable benches that can be inclined. There are probably 6 standard flat benches. every fukin time I need one there's some puke beta fuk using it for flat presses.


All the portable flat benches at my gym get used for a bench to take a much needed break of phone time between sets of 135lbs at the 5 squat racks. 

Shit strewn everywhere like a yard sale is about to go down. I told the pasty faced scrawny employees behind the counter to do something about it and they're like "nah, BB'ers scare me". I grab one when I need one. Haven't been denied......yet.


----------



## Sven Northman (May 6, 2022)

Bullseye Forever said:


> I think in my opinion that cell phones should be banned in the gym what y’all think it’s a damn distraction
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


100% but would be a nightmare to enforce.


----------



## Sven Northman (May 6, 2022)

presser said:


> market acting crae crae is making me batty


Its doing exactly what it should have been doing every mid term election year going into a correction. That's whats happened historically if you go back and look at the statistics. Just didnt happen over the past 4 years due to lots of factors. Interesting stuff! I trade daily and hoping the S&P drops below 405 as that's a time to invest in blue chip stocks.

I digress. Back to shit that pisses us off.

TAKING A LOSS IN A TRADE!! Lol.


----------



## GSgator (May 6, 2022)

Guys that don’t wash there Gis or at least put on deodorant after work before they come in to roll.


----------



## Sven Northman (May 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> People who piss all over the toilet seat. Fukkin animals!!!


Animals indeed!

And might I add people who somehow manage to piss all over the floor instead of directly into the urinal. Do some dudes have adjustable spray patterns? Cone, stream, etc? 

Ever wonder how much dried piss is tracked around public places and your office? No wait, dont think about it.....


----------



## CJ (May 6, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> Animals indeed!
> 
> And might I add people who somehow manage to piss all over the floor instead of directly into the urinal. Do some dudes have adjustable spray patterns? Cone, stream, etc?
> 
> Ever wonder how much dried piss is tracked around public places and your office? No wait, dont think about it.....


How about shit on the walls? Do they somehow defy gravity? How are these slobs shitting UP?!?  🤔🤔🤔


----------



## GSgator (May 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> How about shit on the walls? Do they somehow defy gravity? How are these slobs shitting UP?!?  🤔🤔🤔


You want nasty walk into a Porta potty on a construction site full of  Mexicans. Those guys that come straight over the fucking border literally hover over the toilet hole and half of them miss. They leave the lid open you go shut the lid and there’s fucking shit all over the place those guys are really fucking nasty. You can have a brand-new clean porta potty all takes is one Mexican to ruin it.

Sorry for any Mexicans that are reading this the truth hurts and learn to sit on the shitter   like the rest of Us civilized  people.


----------



## presser (May 6, 2022)

people who walk there dogs and dont pick up their shit.... this is the most fucked up thing ever.. to see your neighborhood being made into shit dump.. irresponsible mfers... pick up your dog shit your lazy Mfer


----------



## cavorite (May 6, 2022)

Bullseye Forever said:


> I think in my opinion that cell phones should be banned in the gym what y’all think it’s a damn distraction
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



i use youtube to check my form or learn a new exercise. but people should be banned from talking on them in public spaces


----------



## shackleford (May 6, 2022)

When someone asks me for help with a class.

My expectation is that they will have done their homework and have specific questions about things. I'm more than happy to sit down and help somebody understand something.

The reality is they open up their computer and log in to multiple chapter tests and expect me to give them the answers.

It usually only happens once because I make them look up the answers in their book while giving them shit about not learning things before taking the test.

I guess this qualifies as Lazy Fucks now that I think about it.


----------



## shackleford (May 6, 2022)

When I go to mop the floor and the mop bucket is full of black water.

Lazy Fucks.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 6, 2022)

shackleford said:


> When I go to mop the floor and the mop bucket is full of black water.
> 
> Lazy Fucks.



That reminds me
Another one thag geinds my gears
Fucking apprentices that think cleaning is "Break time"
Naw bitch
When i was an apprentice i had to mop and sweep at a speed that made me sweat, like i had a purpose.

Now that im the owner
I still mop like its my job

Because it fucking is

Cleaning isnt BELOW anyone, cleaning is just being civilized.


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 6, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> View attachment 21578
> 
> 
> View attachment 21581
> ...



🤣🤣🤣
Classic Randy


----------



## GSgator (May 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> That reminds me
> Another one thag geinds my gears
> Fucking apprentices that think cleaning is "Break time"
> Naw bitch
> ...


IMO cleaning up other people shit on job sites is the worse. People are downright fucking slobs . Some of the laydown areas get real dangerous because of the materials everywhere.


----------



## shackleford (May 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> That reminds me
> Another one thag geinds my gears
> Fucking apprentices that think cleaning is "Break time"
> Naw bitch
> ...


preach brother lemon.

i can spend 8 hours of my shift cleaning my engine house, between all the other shit i have to do. then i come back three days later, and its like i did nothing. Its an embaressment. It has the reputation of being "the dirty house". Easter dinner on shift, they thought i prepared my dish in the station kitchen and didnt want to eat it, i made it at home. I bust my ass to keep my house clean but its a little demoralizing that theres no accountability. Lazy Fucks dont clean up their spills so we get mice who shit everywhere. 

I'm really just a professional janitor.

Dont get me started on eater eggs they call spit cups.


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 7, 2022)

shackleford said:


> When I go to mop the floor and the mop bucket is full of blacks water.
> 
> Lazy Fucks.



😡🧃...*sip*..


----------



## shackleford (May 7, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> 😡🧃...*sip*..


srs bro?


----------



## RiR0 (May 7, 2022)

People who complain about being broke but keep popping our kids and taking vacations.
My wife has friend who keeps having kids, but loves to say eat the rich. Her and her husband went on trip to Disney that costs 3k+ knowing they were gonna file for bankruptcy and put that under it. 
It’s fucking losers who make shit decisions that end up costing everyone else money
And they’re usually fat


----------



## mabdelrasoul (May 7, 2022)

Was in the gym yesterday doing shoulders. Was in the middle of lateral raises till this guy walks up to me and says “Hey buddy try not to swing so much you’ll hurt yourself”  then continue to try and make small talk..  Don’t like to be approached randomly when working out. Let me do what I gotta do n get out. On my final set I use a bit of swinging motion to allow me to hit failure . But ya . Just leave me alone.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 7, 2022)

Old guys in the locker room that shave naked and literally have their nuts on the sink counter. Those fucks also refuse to wear anything in the sauna or steam room.

Also if you are gonna shit in the locker room fucking flush you god damn motherfucking assholes. Fuck you! No one wants to see your shit, no one wants to smell your shit. I'll kill a motherfucker.


----------



## RiR0 (May 7, 2022)

Having to stop for school busses when they’re on the opposite side of the road.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Having to stop for school busses when they’re on the opposite side of the road.


I won't stop for the short bus.


----------



## GSgator (May 7, 2022)

Not having an appetite when I know I have to eat.


----------



## shackleford (May 7, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I won't stop for the short bus.


short bus stops for you 😂


----------



## lifter6973 (May 7, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Not having an appetite when I know I have to eat.


Along those lines not being able to shit when I feel like I gotta shit.


----------



## PZT (May 7, 2022)

Slob assed mfkers


----------



## cavorite (May 7, 2022)

mabdelrasoul said:


> Was in the gym yesterday doing shoulders. Was in the middle of lateral raises till this guy walks up to me and says “Hey buddy try not to swing so much you’ll hurt yourself”  then continue to try and make small talk..  Don’t like to be approached randomly when working out. Let me do what I gotta do n get out. On my final set I use a bit of swinging motion to allow me to hit failure . But ya . Just leave me alone.



yeah i had an old guy come up to me yesterday and say that benching with my legs up is bad for shoulders. then he went into a random rant about covid

i’ll talk to girls in the gym occasionally, but just a few words and if they aren’t interested i’ll leave


----------



## PZT (May 7, 2022)

Being given 2 new bosses in less than a year the day they are hired


----------



## Tisatix (May 7, 2022)

Passive listeners? Anyone else? When you tell them everything they ask the day after? lol

I literally ask "Were you even listening to what I told you?"


----------



## Skullcrusher (May 7, 2022)

You know what really grinds my gears is that damned Papa Smurf.

I mean, where does he get off not telling the other Smurfs how far they have to go?

Then he gets all pissy when they ask how much farther it is.

Yeah that sum of a bitch has got to go.


----------



## Brum (May 7, 2022)

Morons.

They take many forms.

Yiu have people at the supermarket who leave a trolley on one side of the isle or worse, in the middle of the isle, go to look on the other side of the isle ? Take it with you, you mong.

Then at the check out they take ages, then when told hpw much it is, they look confused then realise they have to pay, spend another 30 seconds looking for payment while then engaging the staff member in shit conversation.

Go into the shop, select your shit, put it in your trolley pay and leave. Its a shop not a bar.

They are normally the utter wankers who when i park up in a section of car park with zero cars in it, zero, i will come out and a heap of shit car is parked right next to mine in a way they could only get out of their car by hitting into mine.

Car wankers, also the same people who dont bother indicating on a busy main road until the last second so no cars can come out onto it, dont indicate at a round about so every other car has to stop because that mong cant indicate to let others know what they are intending.

Phone wankers, people walking down the road on their phones eyes glued to their screens, i find myself deliberately walking into them and then telling them to watch where they are going

Im getting on in years and its petty but my life isnt all that bad so i have time and room in my head for petty shit.


Oh and lack of manners, i always pull people for this ( wife hates me doing it).
Hold a door open for someone, no "thank you" they then get told "you're welcome" in a sarcastic voice.


I think ive become larry david


----------



## Tisatix (May 7, 2022)

Brum said:


> Morons.
> 
> They take many forms.
> 
> ...


Oh I forgot about that! I literally always hold the door, use table manners, etc but have noticed that no one has them anymore. I love when they don’t give any thanks , but when people do they’re usually surprised about you holding the door lol


----------



## MrRogers (May 8, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Rush hour traffic up here . I can spend easily between 2-3hrs getting home everyday.


Thats insane. What do you drive :QM:


----------



## GSgator (May 8, 2022)

MrRogers said:


> Thats insane. What do you drive :QM:


I have a Dodge Dart it’s my commuter. No way I’m putting that wear and tear on my truck. I think we are ranked in the top 5 in the country for the worse traffic .


----------



## lifter6973 (May 8, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I have a Dodge Dart it’s my commuter. No way I’m putting that wear and tear on my truck. I think we are ranked in the top 5 in the country for the worse traffic .


That's fucking horrible. Traffic in my smaller town is not too bad but I don't have to commute anymore. If I had a commute like yours I would only work remote jobs.


----------



## GSgator (May 8, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> That's fucking horrible. Traffic in my smaller town is not too bad but I don't have to commute anymore. If I had a commute like yours I would only work remote jobs.


It’s so fucking nerve racking man. Fridays are a guaranteed 3  hours home. When I can I try to work thru my lunch so we can get off 30min early.


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 8, 2022)

So this pretty much some’s  it all up for me!!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (May 10, 2022)

cavorite said:


> i use youtube to check my form or learn a new exercise. but people should be banned from talking on them in public spaces



I agree too I mean I use mine for Sirusxm radio to listen to when I work out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (May 11, 2022)

Mfkers that play then work.

YOU WORK, then Play mfker!!!


----------



## Send0 (May 16, 2022)

When you board a plane that's only 30% full, get to your seat, only to find that all the overhead bins in your area are full because the fucking assholes around you stored both their carry on and personal item in the overhead storage. So you have to store your carry on 5 bins behind where you are seated.  

It's like a plane full of assholes who have never flown anywhere before. 🤬


----------



## Yano (May 16, 2022)

When you miss a shift and take 3 teeth off of 4th ...


----------



## MindlessWork (May 16, 2022)

Yano said:


> When you miss a shift and take 3 teeth off of 4th ...
> 
> View attachment 22334


That sure can ruin a day for sure...


----------



## MindlessWork (May 16, 2022)

PZT said:


> Mfkers that play then work.
> 
> YOU WORK, then Play mfker!!!


What's work???


----------



## PZT (May 18, 2022)

Mfkers that cut whole strawberries with a knife and fork like they are eating a steak


----------



## RiR0 (May 18, 2022)

PZT said:


> Mfkers that cut whole strawberries with a knife and fork like they are eating a steak


I don’t even use utensils to eat potatoes


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 18, 2022)

PZT said:


> Mfkers that cut whole strawberries with a knife and fork like they are eating a steak



I only use the knife part 😭


----------



## lifter6973 (May 18, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I only use the knife part 😭


----------



## RiR0 (May 18, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I only use the knife part 😭


I eat the knife


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 18, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> View attachment 22425



Properly sliced strawberries are a delicacy..🤌🏾


----------



## RiR0 (May 18, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Properly sliced strawberries are a delicacy..🤌🏾


Delicacy… didn’t you put a slice of Kraft cheese and bacon on a frozen burrito and call it a breakfast burrito


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 18, 2022)

These uncultured swine have no clue @RiR0 ...god damn savages


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Delicacy… didn’t you put a slice of Kraft cheese and bacon on a frozen burrito and call it a breakfast burrito



Gotta keep it classy...💅🏾


----------



## PZT (May 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Delicacy… didn’t you put a slice of Kraft cheese and bacon on a frozen burrito and call it a breakfast burrito


Well I do put eggs over the burrito first. Duh


----------



## TODAY (May 19, 2022)

PZT said:


> Well I do put eggs over the burrito first. Duh


It would appear that you are in desperate need of psychological help.


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 19, 2022)

Guys that stare at my 14 year old daughter who look like she is grown…
If I did not want to embarrass her I would say thing to people multiple times while we are out..

So I just stab them in the eyes in my head when I see it.. 
fucking cocksucker’s.


----------



## RiR0 (May 19, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Guys that stare at my 14 year old daughter who look like she is grown…
> If I did not want to embarrass her I would say thing to people multiple times while we are out..
> 
> So I just stab them in the eyes in my head when I see it..
> fucking cocksucker’s.


I’m gonna end up in jail when my daughter gets older


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’m gonna end up in jail when my daughter gets older


Yup.. and and god graced and cursed me with beautiful daughters..
My wife keeps me grounded..

I have not had to lay down any laws yet as far as boyfriends coming in my house, but when in do so help them god..
It will not be a movie or a country music song.
I will put some in in the hospital and Glady wait for my wife drop
Commissary money off so I can bye Ramon noodles…


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 19, 2022)

This whole fucking world


----------



## Skullcrusher (May 19, 2022)

Beautiful women that don't give head.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 19, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> This whole fucking world


yeah, but Id fuck her and jizz on her face


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 19, 2022)

She'd start talking and your hard on would turtle. I promise


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 19, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Guys that stare at my 14 year old daughter who look like she is grown…
> If I did not want to embarrass her I would say thing to people multiple times while we are out..
> 
> So I just stab them in the eyes in my head when I see it..
> fucking cocksucker’s.



Yeah people are fucked
Even for little kids around her age get stared at and talked to often.
I have close friends (Like brothers) who have little sisters, when they were just children, like 14ish, they gor creeped in by older guys all the time.

Fucking weirdos, makes ya want to snap some knees


----------



## Send0 (May 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Delicacy… didn’t you put a slice of Kraft cheese and bacon on a frozen burrito and call it a breakfast burrito


He didn't even have real plates or utensils until like a month ago 🤣


----------



## lifter6973 (May 19, 2022)

Send0 said:


> He didn't even have real plates or utensils until like a month ago 🤣


Ramen noodles = delicacy


----------



## Send0 (May 19, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Ramen noodles = delicacy


Hey, I'm not classy at all. I agree with this 🤣


----------



## GSgator (May 19, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> This whole fucking world


Who is this dumbcunt hopefully she isn’t someone important. You really can’t get thru  to some of these ppl anymore there  so out of touch with reality.

If this is legit thinking and these people truly believe this. It’s time to work backwards in figure out and put an end to where they’re picking this up at is it college social media?


----------



## MisterSuperGod (May 19, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Who is this dump cunt hopefully she isn’t someone important.



She believes men can become pregnant and have abortions. Made it 22 seconds in. That's enough for me. The amount of mental illness in this country is fucking astounding!


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 19, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Hey, I'm not classy at all. I agree with this 🤣



I'm a grown up now...🧍🏾‍♂️


----------



## Yano (May 19, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Guys that stare at my 14 year old daughter who look like she is grown…
> If I did not want to embarrass her I would say thing to people multiple times while we are out..
> 
> So I just stab them in the eyes in my head when I see it..
> fucking cocksucker’s.


Ahhh I had to stop a buddy of mine from tearing a guys jaw off , something similar. Guy was totally wrong and confused tells Joe , I was checking out your sister she's fucking hot man what an ass  .. Joe is micmac indian his sister is literally a 300lb clam digger and carnival worker not to sound like a racist douche bag but for lack of a better term , shes a great big scary squaw. We look at each other ,, Joe asks him ,, you met Babette ? and you think MY sisters hot ? ,,,, He says yeah the other day when she was with you ,,, she's a lot younger than you though ... 

You could watch the color in his face change and I swear he started shaking ,,, That was my fucking daughter !! Cheyann was like 16 at the time and off he goes haahahahaha , I got him off dude after a few good pokes in the chops and we got out of there.  

Creep got what he was shopping for hahahaha didn't even need a coupon.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 19, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> She believes men can become pregnant and have abortions. Made it 22 seconds in. That's enough for me. The amount of mental illness in this country is fucking astounding!


but would you bang her?


----------



## RiR0 (May 19, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> but would you bang her?


Maybe next month when my androgens are higher and I’ve dropped the deca


----------



## PZT (May 19, 2022)

TODAY said:


> It would appear that you are in desperate need of psychological help.


Oh look! It’s Judge Fkin Judy


----------



## PZT (May 19, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Hey, I'm not classy at all. I agree with this 🤣


You can do some cool stuff with ramen!


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 19, 2022)

If I see one more 110 pound kid flexing
In The mirror this afternoon I just may fucking pop a circuit breaker….
Holy fuck. It must be how not to get a chick day for all these fucktards…


----------



## CJ (May 19, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> If I see one more 110 pound kid flexing
> In The mirror this afternoon I just may fucking pop a circuit breaker….
> Holy fuck. It must be how not to get a chick day for all these fucktards…


I'm sorry, I won't do it again. 😔


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 19, 2022)

No I mean really. Everyone has got to start somewhere But Jesus Christ it’s l worse then intel take it a selfie and posting it on a BB website.. 
I just want to walk over to them and say please save yourself embarrassment…


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 19, 2022)

At least all these little dumbass girls do is dance some stupid Tik Tok dance….


----------



## RiR0 (May 19, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> No I mean really. Everyone has got to start somewhere But Jesus Christ it’s l worse then intel take it a selfie and posting it on a BB website..
> I just want to walk over to them and say please save yourself embarrassment…


Just walk over to them and politely say “you can’t flex what you don’t have.”


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Just walk over to them and politely say “you can’t flex what you don’t have.”


See the problem in this day and age is some smart mouth fuck in the group would run his trap because he is a kid and then next thing you know is Old Joey isn’t locked up for murdering a eye googling dumbfuck looking at his daughter. No he is locked up for smacking the shit out of some kid who should know better. 

Hello Babe. It’s me. Can you drop me skme
Money off on commissary I need more


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (May 19, 2022)

And I feel personally attacked now, thanks @Badleroybrown.


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 20, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> And I feel personally attacked now, thanks @Badleroybrown.


Yes by your avi I would say you are just about the same size as the guys flexing in the gym that I am talking about.. well maybe you are a little bigger
😂😂😂


----------



## MisterSuperGod (May 20, 2022)

What irks my fucking nerves at the moment is this retarded show on the travel channel called "paranormal caught on camera".

They take a bunch of hoax videos from YouTube then have these fucking frauds they call experts try to explain it without using a shred of science or common sense. Everything is a ghost, demon, alien or bigfoot.

What really ties my dick in a knot is these fucking "experts" probably make more money than i do for doing fucking nothing. Paranormal experts, pfft, fucking phonies.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 20, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> What irks my fucking nerves at the moment is this retarded show on the travel channel called "paranormal caught on camera".
> 
> They take a bunch of hoax videos from YouTube then have these fucking frauds they call experts try to explain it without using a shred of science or common sense. Everything is a ghost, demon, alien or bigfoot.
> 
> What really ties my dick in a knot is these fucking "experts" probably make more money than i do for doing fucking nothing. Paranormal experts, pfft, fucking phonies.


Holla. Life's not fair.


----------



## PZT (May 20, 2022)

mfkers, mfkers grind my gears


----------



## Bullseye Forever (May 21, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Holla. Life's not fair.



You got that right my best friends wife died Sunday of a massive heart attack and the funeral was yesterday ok then his mom died this morning so it’s been a bad week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clyde (May 21, 2022)

Purchasing bitcoin to deposit directly into my wallet using BC ATM requires a fucking cell phone number! I refuse to use a tracking device! 

It's looking more and more like really getting off the radar using bitcoin is damn near impossible. I don't want my fucking bank having records on my debit card purchasing coins on an exchange that did every fucking thing but an invasive anal search to be sure they know who the fuck I am!

This shit grinds my fucking gears. The fucking government has full control (through the BC vendors) to spy on all my finances I can't use cash for!


----------



## Clyde (May 21, 2022)

I need just a little more ranting (grinds my gears) MEDICAL INSURANCE!

Top ramen, a meal for guys who got financially raped by their medical insurance company. Has to be real top ramen (refuse cheap imitation), 2 packs, mix in 4-5 scrambled eggs, about 1/2 cup frozen veggies. Fuck yea! That's dinner of the champions right there for pennies!  Who the fuck needs a legal income. And I've honestly grown to enjoy this shit.


----------



## Clyde (May 21, 2022)

I somehow find it comforting while eating my tasty little meal, knowing the fucks (insurance company board of directors, CEO and shareholders) made another handsome quarterly profit off the backs of poor blue collar peasants like me. I don't think to would be fair at all if they didn't get a 10-12% return on their investments year after year. All for a tiny sacrifice on me like my above board occupation, income, financial independence, good credit, retirement, and on and on.....


----------



## Valdosta (May 21, 2022)

the checkout tablets that ask u for a tip in line at a type of place ur supposed tip at. theyll flip it over to you and stare at you


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 21, 2022)

Clyde said:


> View attachment 22555
> 
> I need just a little more ranting (grinds my gears) MEDICAL INSURANCE!
> 
> Top ramen, a meal for guys who got financially raped by their medical insurance company. Has to be real top ramen (refuse cheap imitation), 2 packs, mix in 4-5 scrambled eggs, about 1/2 cup frozen veggies. Fuck yea! That's dinner of the champions right there for pennies!  Who the fuck needs a legal income. And I've honestly grown to enjoy this shit.


Bro I love this..
Use to do it all the time..
2 packs with a little of the seasoning to taste.
I drain a lot of the water so it wet but not like a soup and I add the scrambled eggs…
FUCKING SLAMMEN… like egg drop soup.


----------



## PZT (May 21, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> the checkout tablets that ask u for a tip in line at a type of place ur supposed tip at. theyll flip it over to you and stare at you


Mfkin Subway ask for tips now!


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 21, 2022)

PZT said:


> Mfkin Subway ask for tips now!


I have no problem at a subway or other place giving a few doll or tip..
I mean if I spend 10 at a subway I will throw 1 in for a tip.

If I go out for ice cream with the kids I always tip on the bill..

Basically a tip is just a extra show of appreciation for the service..

Don’t get me wrong. I have gone out and had a big dinner and had a shitty meal and service and not wanted to leave a tip at all…
If the meal is shit it is not the staffs fault it is the cooks. 
But if the service is shit it’s not the cooks fault.
Bless my wife because sometimes I would leave zero.. and not think twice about it..

Take my daughter for example. High school kid working at a pizzeria 
A family will come In and eat 50-60$ worth of food and leave her a 5$ tip. 

Why because they ate pizza.
You would think they see a teen trying to make some money and would do a little extra. Nope 5 $


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 21, 2022)

Man you gotta do something special for me to throw a tip lol just cuz you write down n order n bring it to me while being nice doesn't generate one.... that's basic service... you're suppose to do that.

Idk what's worse workers thinking tips are mandatory or ppl thinking I'm gonna round  up or donate to charity at checkout 😄😄

They be like and sir would you like to add a dollar to children in need...I be like what the hell they gonna do with 1 dollar...save it for something special 😄😄

Nah I'm good, I could spend that dollar on the air vac machine over at the car wash... it'd be put to better use that way...


----------



## Send0 (May 21, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Man you gotta do something special for me to throw a tip lol just cuz you write down n order n bring it to me while being nice doesn't generate one.... that's basic service... you're suppose to do that.
> 
> Idk what's worse workers thinking tips are mandatory or ppl thinking I'm gonna round  up or donate to charity at checkout 😄😄
> 
> ...


So you're saying you are cheap, and enjoy people spitting in your food. Got it!

You should put all that money you're saving on tips, into cooking lessons instead. Food deserves to be treated better than what you do to it in the pics you share 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TODAY (May 21, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Man you gotta do something special for me to throw a tip lol just cuz you write down n order n bring it to me while being nice doesn't generate one.... that's basic service... you're suppose to do that.
> 
> Idk what's worse workers thinking tips are mandatory or ppl thinking I'm gonna round  up or donate to charity at checkout 😄😄
> 
> ...


Most service employees make a baseline of $2.13/hr.

The gratuity system is fucked, but until more restaurants start paying a decent hourly wage, you should absolutely be tipping, even for mediocre service.


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 21, 2022)

Send0 said:


> So you're saying you are cheap, and enjoy people spitting in your food. Got it!
> 
> You should put all that money you're saving on tips, into cooking lessons instead. Food deserves to be treated better than what you do to it in the pics you share 🤣🤣🤣



They can only spit in it if they remember me if I come back lol 

"That fuxker didn't tip...get em Boyz!!!.." 
😄😄😄


----------



## RiR0 (May 21, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> I have no problem at a subway or other place giving a few doll or tip..
> I mean if I spend 10 at a subway I will throw 1 in for a tip.
> 
> If I go out for ice cream with the kids I always tip on the bill..
> ...


I worked in the service industry for a long time and it’s not unusual for me to leave 50-100%.
I just try to do what would have really been a bright light on a dark day and people are assholes lol


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 21, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Most service employees make a baseline of $2.13/hr.
> 
> The gratuity system is fucked, but until more restaurants start paying a decent hourly wage, you should absolutely be tipping, even for mediocre service.


I get that but being "required" to pay extra by societal standards ain't gonna do it for me.

If they wanted better pay, they should do better....and yea you could insert some type of scenario for sympathy/empathy but the fact of the matter is "It's a hard knock life...you either sink or swim....some swim better than others while some drown quicker" 

It just is what it is....


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 21, 2022)

Yea I've definitely gone ice cold over the years 😅😅


----------



## TODAY (May 21, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I get that but being "required" to pay extra by societal standards ain't gonna do it for me.
> 
> If they wanted better pay, they should do better....and yea you could insert some type of scenario for sympathy/empathy but the fact of the matter is "It's a hard knock life...you either sink or swim....some swim better than others while some drown quicker"
> 
> It just is what it is....


So your solution is to throw a potentially drowning person a cinderblock?



Gross, dude.


----------



## Send0 (May 21, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Yea I've definitely gone ice cold over the years 😅😅


Nah, that's just cheap ass... Not ice cold 🤣🤣🤣.


----------



## Send0 (May 21, 2022)

What grinds my gears? 

When people are proud of the fact that they go into establishments that leverage wait staff that only get paid $2.13 an hour, knowing they aren't going to tip shit, and are proud enough of it to say that shit out loud.

I grew up poor, but I still tipped whatever I could afford on the rare occasion I went to a restaurant.

Cheap ass, disgusting cooking, no plates having ass mother fuckers 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 21, 2022)

I just left the wing spot n didn't leave a tip 😞🧃


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 21, 2022)

TODAY said:


> So your solution is to throw a potentially drowning person a cinderblock?
> 
> 
> 
> Gross, dude.



Ehh, that's just your own personal morals and values making you one sided....

I wasn't born to save anyone and not everyone can be saved...


----------



## TODAY (May 21, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Ehh, that's just your own personal morals and values making you one sided....
> 
> I wasn't born to save anyone and not everyone can be saved...


Lol, I think you know that this argument is hopelessly weak.

You can rationalize it however you want, but the reality stays the same:

This is the behavior of a cheap, entitled asshole.


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 21, 2022)

And if they wanted a tip, knowing that they do why not do something tip worthy?

Just a random azz example...if I order a 5pc wing bring me 6... some simple shxt.


----------



## CJ (May 21, 2022)

Send0 said:


> What grinds my gears?
> 
> When people are proud of the fact that they go into establishments that leverage wait staff that only get paid $2.13 an hour, knowing they aren't going to tip shit, and are proud enough of it to say that shit out loud.
> 
> ...


In his defense, he has no cabinets to store the plates he doesn't have. 😁


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 21, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> And if they wanted a tip, knowing that they do why not do something tip worthy?
> 
> Just a random azz example...if I order a 5pc wing bring me 6... some simple shxt.



The reality is, on a macro scale
Food in the U.S is outrageously cheap
This is partially rhe result of the gratuity system
Which is of course dictated by the unspoken tip rule.

As such, if tips werent an unspoken mandatory, and were part of the food cost.

You would end up paying thr same, if not more like thebrest of the world

Is what it is


----------



## Send0 (May 21, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> And if they wanted a tip, knowing that they do why not do something tip worthy?
> 
> Just a random azz example...if I order a 5pc wing bring me 6... some simple shxt.


Man you're a cheap ass... cheaper than I originally thought.

"If they want a tip, why don't they give me free food that I clearly have no intention of paying for".

But let's be honest, you still wouldn't tip. People with this mentality are the entitled ones. 

The menu prices are what they are, partly because it's subsidized by paying workers less. Sure it's not your problem, but without those workers there would be no one to bring food to your lazy ass. Then you'd have to suffer and eat your horrible cooking instead. 🤣


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 21, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Lol, I think you know that this argument is hopelessly weak.
> 
> You can rationalize it however you want, but the reality stays the same:
> 
> This is the behavior of a cheap, entitled asshole.



How....explain 

When I left my crib as a teen I slept in my car with my dog driving around doing odd jobs at food spots to get something to eat for the both of us and when ppl asked if I wanted a job I said nah I'm tryin to become a welder I don't want wanna get caught up in a dead end job....

I earned my life....how is that entitlement
Your argument is just some societal talking point... 

Now because I'm structurally sound I have "to give back"....give back to who exactly?


----------



## TODAY (May 21, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> How....explain
> 
> When I left my crib as a teen I slept in my car with my dog driving around doing odd jobs at food spots to get something to eat for the both of us and when ppl asked if I wanted a job I said nah I'm tryin to become a welder I don't want wanna get caught up in a dead end job....
> 
> ...


It's not "giving back"

It's paying for services rendered.


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 21, 2022)

Oh lemme guess 

"Not everybody is built like you Juicey...."

Shxt i wasn't built like me...where was my floaty device when I was sinkin'  lol


----------



## CJ (May 21, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> And if they wanted a tip, knowing that they do why not do something tip worthy?
> 
> Just a random azz example...if I order a 5pc wing bring me 6... some simple shxt.


No wonder why you can't get a good woman, they know you're a cheap prick!!!  🤣


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 21, 2022)

TODAY said:


> It's not "giving back"
> 
> It's paying for services rendered.



Than the establishment should have that listed/required.

I've been to restaurants where a percentage was mandatory...others can do the same


----------



## TODAY (May 21, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Oh lemme guess
> 
> "Not everybody is built like you Juicey...."
> 
> Shxt i wasn't built like me...where was my floaty device when I was sinkin'  lol


Thank god for that.

If everybody was built like you, the average life expectancy would be like 35


----------



## Send0 (May 21, 2022)

CJ said:


> No wonder why you can't get a good woman, they know you're a cheap pick!!!  🤣


His body also reflects his eating habits.

Not trying to be mean, but he should save whatever money he spends on gear. It doesn't appear to work for him anyway.

Then he could use that money to tip some of the people who bring food to his potato shaped ass 🤣


----------



## RiR0 (May 21, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Man you're a cheap ass... cheaper than I originally thought.
> 
> "If they want a tip, why don't they give me free food that I clearly have no intention of paying for".
> 
> ...


That’s the church crowd and unfortunately what most people in the industry know is a common and true stereotype for certain groups


----------



## CJ (May 21, 2022)

Send0 said:


> His body also reflects his eating habits.
> 
> Not trying to be mean, but he should save whatever money he spends on gear. It doesn't appear to work for him anyway.
> 
> Then he could use that money to tip some of the people who bring food to his potato shaped ass 🤣


Or buy cabinets for his breadbox. 🤣


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 21, 2022)

Aye look man,

Ppl want more for doing the bare minimum/less...I can't get onboard w/that..


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 21, 2022)

CJ said:


> Or buy cabinets for his breadbox. 🤣



My shelf is fully stocked...😠🧃


----------



## Send0 (May 21, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Aye look man,
> 
> Ppl want more for doing the bare minimum/less...I can't get onboard w/that..


I hope people literally fart on your food before they bring it out to you. Like full on spray fart... Butt cheeks sputtering and all 🤣

Being wait staff is not easy, and it's certainly not bare minimum.


----------



## Send0 (May 21, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> My shelf is fully stocked...😠🧃
> View attachment 22574


What is that disgusting shit in that pot? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## CJ (May 21, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Aye look man,
> 
> Ppl want more for doing the bare minimum/less...I can't get onboard w/that..


I do "somewhat" agree with earn your tip. 

I'm a very good tipper if any effort is put in, regularly 35-50%, more for great service. I've had waitresses come out to my car and thank me. 

Shitty service, disinterested waitress... Still get 20% though. 

I grew up like shit, a few extra bucks can make their day. I don't go out much, it's part of the cost in my mind. Teaching my kid to respect service people too. Just my morals.


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 21, 2022)

Send0 said:


> What is that disgusting shit in that pot? 🤣🤣🤣



A tablespoon of sketti 😢🧃


----------



## Send0 (May 21, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> A tablespoon of sketti 😢🧃
> View attachment 22575


Please take cooking lessons.

🤢🤮


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 22, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Please take cooking lessons.
> 
> 🤢🤮



Wait.....it only looked like that cuz I didn't use my plates...look⤵️



How bout now...😏😏


----------



## CJ (May 22, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Wait.....it only looked like that cuz I didn't use my plates...look⤵️
> View attachment 22576
> 
> 
> How bout now...😏😏


Kinda ugly ass plates are those? 😝


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 22, 2022)

CJ said:


> Kinda ugly ass plates are those? 😝



Wait.... hold on 
I can fix this....lemme try again


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 22, 2022)

CJ said:


> Kinda ugly ass plates are those? 😝





JuiceTrain said:


> Wait.... hold on
> I can fix this....lemme try again



Boom....💥



Nailed it.....😎🧃​


----------



## Send0 (May 22, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Wait.....it only looked like that cuz I didn't use my plates...look⤵️
> View attachment 22576
> 
> 
> How bout now...😏😏


That literally looks even worse


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 22, 2022)

Send0 said:


> That literally looks even worse


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 22, 2022)

CJ said:


> I do "somewhat" agree with earn your tip.
> 
> I'm a very good tipper if any effort is put in, regularly 35-50%, more for great service. I've had waitresses come out to my car and thank me.
> 
> ...


I standard tip 20%. Tonight went out with the fam. The bill was $88.00. I left $16.00. Pretty fair for a guy who brought us drinks and dinners.. he was busy and running around with other tables like a maniac. Good for him he huddled. But when he saw us he stopped and asked if we were good..
Fuck dude. $16.00 is a generous tip and I am ok with that.
Not ok with putting $90.00 worth of gas in my truck today and stopping because I didn’t want to see the fucking meter hit $100.00.


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 22, 2022)

^^^^^^%^ I know one has nothing to do with the other but I was going on a rant and stopped myself.🤪


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 22, 2022)

Are those onions and if so why do they look half cooked and some raw.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 22, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I worked in the service industry for a long time and it’s not unusual for me to leave 50-100%.
> I just try to do what would have really been a bright light on a dark day and people are assholes lol


Wait, are you saying you are a nice guy?


----------



## lifter6973 (May 22, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> I standard tip 20%. Tonight went out with the fam. The bill was $88.00. I left $16.00. Pretty fair for a guy who brought us drinks and dinners.. he was busy and running around with other tables like a maniac. Good for him he huddled. But when he saw us he stopped and asked if we were good..
> Fuck dude. $16.00 is a generous tip and I am ok with that.
> Not ok with putting $90.00 worth of gas in my truck today and stopping because I didn’t want to see the fucking meter hit $100.00.


16 dollars isnt even 20%. I bet that guy didnt think the tip was generous. Seems today, the standard is closer to 25% which seems outrageous to me.
Let me ask the crowd here. When you go inside to pick up carryout somewhere, do you leave a tip?


----------



## Send0 (May 22, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> 16 dollars isnt even 20%. I bet that guy didnt think the tip was generous. Seems today, the standard is closer to 25% which seems outrageous to me.
> Let me ask the crowd here. When you go inside to pick up carryout somewhere, do you leave a tip?


Nope


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 22, 2022)

Well it is close enoug. What was it. 18%.😂😂
I did not even know how to figure out a tip in my head for the longest time..

And if I pick up carry out and it’s in a bar. I will leave the tender $3/5 depending how much I frequent the place. If I order from a burger joint and it’s already packed and they have a tip jar I will leave a couple
Of
Dollars.
And def if I for for ice cream with the kids
I always put money in the jar.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 22, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Nope


I do half the time which usually amounts to my wife asking me to. She even tipped the other day picking up carryout pizza.


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 22, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I do half the time which usually amounts to my wife asking me to. She even tipped the other day picking up carryout pizza.


I said it before my daughter works at a pizzeria. She makes $11.00 hr. Even though they don’t make the pizza or pack it, they ussuallt are young kids and it’s add Mickey when the girls split it at the end of the night.
Now if the owner is there and he serves rings me up. Nope


----------



## lifter6973 (May 22, 2022)

PS, my wife has turned me into this guy now that sometimes is too embarrassed to not leave a tip when I pick up carryout cuz I feel like the people will think I am a cheap ass.
If it wasnt for my wife, I'd probably never tip for carryout and I would probably only tip 10% eating in. We pretty much tip 25% now.
If I was a single guy I probably still would not give a fuck if people think I am cheap. I would only be worried about getting food that was spit or sharted in.


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 22, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> PS, my wife has turned me into this guy now that sometimes is too embarrassed to not leave a tip when I pick up carryout cuz I feel like the people will think I am a cheap ass.
> If it wasnt for my wife, I'd probably never tip for carryout and I would probably only tip 10% eating in. We pretty much tip 25% now.


25% is way appreciated I am sure.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 22, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> 25% is way appreciated I am sure.


yeah, 5% more than I prefer but wife wins those battles.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 22, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> 16 dollars isnt even 20%. I bet that guy didnt think the tip was generous. Seems today, the standard is closer to 25% which seems outrageous to me.
> Let me ask the crowd here. When you go inside to pick up carryout somewhere, do you leave a tip?


Nope.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 22, 2022)

I work in food industry. I generally leave 20% + depending on service. There have been maybe two occasions where I left less than 20% because it was painfully obvious the individual serving me didn't give a fuck. 

Once I left a bunch of pennies. I was at bar with a friend who was visiting in town and we were at locals bar and the bartender was giving horrible service while only paying attention to his regulars while pouring us horrid drinks. I never went back.


----------



## CJ (May 22, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> 16 dollars isnt even 20%. I bet that guy didnt think the tip was generous. Seems today, the standard is closer to 25% which seems outrageous to me.
> Let me ask the crowd here. When you go inside to pick up carryout somewhere, do you leave a tip?


No. There actually has to be some level of table service involved. I ignore that tip cup on the counters.


----------



## RiR0 (May 22, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Wait, are you saying you are a nice guy?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 22587


I’ve got a big heart. I’m a loving asshole 😂


----------



## CJ (May 22, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’ve got a big heart. I’m a loving asshole 😂


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (May 22, 2022)

My standard for tipping (just to make it easy for me) is I round up, and do 2x that number.

88.00 becomes 90.00, so 18.00, then I usually round that up (18.00 becomes 20.00 tip).
If they are junk, I don't round up a second time.


----------



## PZT (May 22, 2022)

Is customer service not complete shot in y’all’s areas right now?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 23, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> How....explain
> 
> When I left my crib as a teen I slept in my car with my dog driving around doing odd jobs at food spots to get something to eat for the both of us and when ppl asked if I wanted a job I said nah I'm tryin to become a welder I don't want wanna get caught up in a dead end job....
> 
> ...


I grew up poor too. Mom died, dad was a boozer. My grandmother after watching her only daughter die took us in "3" while being a charge nurse and supporting her mother.

Lots of us know what poor is. Lots of us know struggle.  Doesn't mean you can't give back or tip appropriately. We all know the system is broken. We all know they are under paid and that we shouldn't have to tip.

Doesn't mean you have to be a snarky cunt. Don't eat out then or only eat in establishments that are union since you liking putting that out.

Or keep eating your fast food and soup kitchen home cooking.

Ps


Fuck you. You're worthless

Feel free to copy paste since he adores showing that I'm on ignore. But we all know he looks.


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I grew up poor too. Mom died, dad was a boozer. My grandmother after watching her only daughter die took us in "3" while being a charge nurse and supporting her mother.
> 
> Lots of us know what poor is. Lots of us know struggle.  Doesn't mean you can't give back or tip appropriately. We all know the system is broken. We all know they are under paid and that we shouldn't have to tip.
> 
> ...


I'd copy/paste, but he doesn't care. He's proud of the fact that he doesn't tip, while at the same time making impulse buy after impulse buy.

Some topics, with some people, aren't worth wasting too much energy over. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 23, 2022)

He's also a womanizer who calls people simps while He hits on women on body building forums.
Says he's old fashioned. He's the opposite.

He shit on me for making sure my pregnant coworker/employee had food, because she's fucking pregnant while giving food to my other employees.


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> He's also a womanizer who calls people simps while He hits on women on body building forums.
> Says he's old fashioned. He's the opposite.
> 
> He shit on me for making sure my pregnant coworker/employee had food, because she's fucking pregnant while giving food to my other employees.


Look at the quality of the women he posts up. 🤣

You know what you do for people, as well as the morals and ethics you live by. As long as you're proud of this aspect of yourself, then any "shitting" someone does on you should say more about themselves then it does about you.

Don't let it bother you; I know this is easier said than done, even I have a hard time following this guidance but I know it's the right path to take in these situations.


----------



## TODAY (May 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Look at the quality of the women he posts up. 🤣
> 
> You know what you do for people, as well as the morals and ethics you live by. As long as you're proud of this aspect of yourself, then any "shitting" someone does on you should say more about themselves then it does about you.
> 
> Don't let it bother you; I know this is easier said than done, even I have a hard time following this guidance but I know it's the right path to take in these situations


The impending atherosclerosis will be his karmic comeuppance


----------



## CJ (May 23, 2022)

TODAY said:


> The impending atherosclerosis will be his karmic comeuppance


Or he rips his new boots to shreds with his ridiculous eMower. 🤣


----------



## TODAY (May 23, 2022)

Followed by an encounter with a cardiac surgeon who refuses to treat him on the grounds  that he "should've tried harder."


----------



## RiR0 (May 23, 2022)

You know something that grinds my gears?
People that believe they are self made.


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You know something that grinds my gears?
> People that believe they are self made.


Doesn't bother me when a person came from literally nothing, and I watch them build themselves layer by layer until they are eventually the person I know today. Especially if people around them tried to hold them back.

Now people who had everything already, and believe they are self made. Well it's annoying, but I'm undecided whether or not it grinds my gears.


----------



## RiR0 (May 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Doesn't bother me when a person came from literally nothing, and I watch them build themselves layer by layer until they are eventually the person I know today. Especially if people around them tried to hold them back.
> 
> Now people who had everything already, and believe they are self made. Well it's annoying, but I'm undecided whether or not it grinds my gears.


Well self made is a delusion. 
Nobody got somewhere without somebody giving them a chance somewhere. 
It’s for a lack of better words a bit of luck
Nobody gets anywhere without a helping hand


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Well self made is a delusion.
> Nobody got somewhere without somebody giving them a chance somewhere.
> It’s for a lack of better words a bit of luck


I guess I didn't make myself, despite no one giving me shit, and having parents who tried to take away my future. Not a single lick of it.

I guess my own perseverance despite everything I had to deal with was luck, and not my own effort. Or that proving to people I was worth a shit, earning their trust, and then them seeking me out because of what I proved I could do was really just a hand out I got from someone else.

You know what grinds my gears? When someone thinks they know what it's like to walk a day in another person's shoes at any given point in that person's life. 😂


----------



## RiR0 (May 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I guess I didn't make myself, despite no one giving me shit, and having parents who tried to take away my future. Not a single lick of it.
> 
> I guess my own perseverance despite everything I had to deal with was luck, and not my own effort. Or that proving to people I was worth a shit, earning their trust, and then them seeking me out because of what I proved I could do was really just a hand out I got from someone else.
> 
> You know what grinds my gears? When someone thinks they know what it's like to walk a day in another person's shoes at any given point in that person's life. 😂


You're still not understanding my point. It’s not taking away from what a person accomplished but it is removing the emotional lens. 
It’s objectively true no one got somewhere without a chance given from someone else along the way. 
I’ve got a great career and I worked my ass off for the position but along the way I was given opportunities to work jobs that i learned from and then at this current company I was given the opportunity to have the position I currently have. 
There is not a single person who is matter of factly self made. That is literally impossible unless they raised themselves and taught themselves without a single opportunity anywhere at anytime


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Well self made is a delusion.
> Nobody got somewhere without somebody giving them a chance somewhere.
> It’s for a lack of better words a bit of luck
> Nobody gets anywhere without a helping hand



Defeatism and lack of faith in yourself.

I understand rhe sentiment, but youve taken it too far.

How far can we go?
Did anyone help me financially?
Nope
Did my parents give me a boost?
No
Was i born with genetics that allowed me to have a high IQ?
Yes
Not self made

A bit extreme, but you get my point

What consitutes a hand?
A fellow businessman giving you an opportunity that also helps him?
Thats just a win/win and is the only was business should be conducted in the first place, financial transactions should never be a zero sum game.
So the aforementioned businessman, was "Giving a hand" for a mutually beneficial transaction... does that still constitute help?

So by your thought process, everyone who ever succeeded was just lucky?

Cant jump on board with that idea.

Luck can be attributed to being born in Mogadishu vs NYC

Ill leave luck and divine intervention to religion.

Ill leave success to potential opportunities and math.


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Defeatism and lack of faith in yourself.
> 
> I understand rhe sentiment, but youve taken it too far.
> 
> ...


I mean no disrespect to my religious brothers here, but those of us who are atheist will understand what I'm about to say.

Believing in luck is like believing there's a god.

As far as being given an opportunity to work in a place that allowed a person to learn and advance... guess what, the person who hired you needed you, and they needed you to learn and grow for their own benefit. That's not a hand out, that is an action they took to help themselves.

A person could take that position and do the bare minimum. A person who builds themselves will exploit every opportunity to learn and grow to advance themselves.

There is no luck. There are sometimes people who get an easy hand up, but those are few and far in between.


----------



## RiR0 (May 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Defeatism and lack of faith in yourself.
> 
> I understand rhe sentiment, but youve taken it too far.
> 
> ...


As I said luck for a lack of better words. 

There’s a factors yes but fact of the matter is self made is damn near impossible. 

It’s a title people give themselves and that’s fine. But it’s simply not possible. 
I never said handout either.
I said helping hand.
Someone somewhere gave you an opportunity. 
There’s someone somewhere working as hard as you as qualified who will never receive the opportunity you had no matter what they do. 
Our successes are a product of someone else’s belief in us somewhere along the way


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You're still not understanding my point. It’s not taking away from what a person accomplished but it is removing the emotional lens.
> It’s objectively true no one got somewhere without a chance given from someone else along the way.
> I’ve got a great career and I worked my ass off for the position but along the way I was given opportunities to work jobs that i learned from and then at this current company I was given the opportunity to have the position I currently have.
> There is not a single person who is matter of factly self made. That is literally impossible unless they raised themselves and taught themselves without a single opportunity anywhere at anytime



I actually view it as the preciae opposite to be honest.

I eliminate luck as a measurement or metric.

If a friend inherits 10Mil
I sas "Excellent"
If


Send0 said:


> I guess I didn't make myself, despite no one giving me shit, and having parents who tried to take away my future. Not a single lick of it.
> 
> I guess my own perseverance despite everything I had to deal with was luck, and not my own effort. Or that proving to people I was worth a shit, earning their trust, and then them seeking me out because of what I proved I could do was really just a hand out I got from someone else.
> 
> You know what grinds my gears? When someone thinks they know what it's like to walk a day in another person's shoes at any given point in that person's life. 😂



I mean, 
In a way, i do understand the sentiment @RiR0 is saying

I just refuse to call it luck
Call it mathematically blessed or whatever, but i dont believe in luck

It undermines human condition.

Your genetic lottery allowed you the opportunity to do what youre doing now....
So that is a defining factor

If you were born with an IQof 79, i dont give a fuck how hard you work, you will top out as a burger flipper at McDonald's lmao


----------



## RiR0 (May 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I actually view it as the preciae opposite to be honest.
> 
> I eliminate luck as a measurement or metric.
> 
> ...


I don’t believe it luck either which is why I said for a lack of better terms.


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I actually view it as the preciae opposite to be honest.
> 
> I eliminate luck as a measurement or metric.
> 
> ...


I both agree and disagree. A person with a high IQ could also sit on their ass and do nothing with their intelligence. Lots of people in this world like that.


----------



## RiR0 (May 23, 2022)

Do you believe anyone becomes successful without any unaided efforts?


----------



## RiR0 (May 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I mean no disrespect to my religious brothers here, but those of us who are atheist will understand what I'm about to say.
> 
> Believing in luck is like believing there's a god.
> 
> ...


Please show once where I said handout. 
You have a misunderstanding and emotional attachment to the self made delusion. 

Were all your efforts to success unaided? 
If you say no then guess what? 
You are not self made

That company gave you an opportunity.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Do you believe anyone becomes successful without any unaided efforts?



It would be difficult to define "Unaided" for me to answer that.

IE : Does inherited genetics count?

Does a deal that was offered to you.... ended up benefitting the other perso. 99% and you 1% count as a "Hand up" or does that count as buulding their business off my hard work?

So too many metrics to properly measure it without a week of definitions and specificity.


So without getting into that, my response would be:

No, you have been aided in some way shape or form


----------



## RiR0 (May 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> It would be difficult to define "Unaided" for me to answer that.
> 
> IE : Does inherited genetics count?
> 
> ...


The last sentence says it all which is why no one is self made.
None of us would be where we are now without the aid of someone else


----------



## lifter6973 (May 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I both agree and disagree. A person with a high IQ could also sit on their ass and do nothing with their intelligence. Lots of people in this world like that.


Yeah, apparently Mr. 145
Like you @Send0 I was surrounded by a parent growing up that tried to sabotage me. Everything I did well was due to me being competitive and not wanting to be anything like the piece of shit that was supposed to be a parent.
Along the way, I found many people step up for me that were not family and I took advantage of every opportunity given to me no matter how small the crack in the door was.
I do believe there is some luck and fate involved but it can't be done without sheer determination and the will to never give up and to get up when you get knocked down.
I agree with @RiR0 that no one is self made. My upbringing was rough but other people that didn't have to saw something in me and helped me along the way.


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 23, 2022)

To many words, to many feelings 

You do what you feel is right and makes you feel good...not what others think you should do.

I don't care about anyone's personal morals, values, or opinions... I just hear em out n try to understand their perspective 

You guys really try hard to push your views/opinions....I don't do the nitpicking through topics for understanding because I don't need to be understood. 

You have your live n I have mine... it's all copesthetic 🤙🏾


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> The last sentence says it all which is why no one is self made.
> None of us would be where we are now without the aid of someone else



Like originally said
I understand the sentiment, 

But its too specific.

All langauge is a generalization.

Do you feel good?
Well 99.9% yes, but my toe hurts.
So no.
I do not feel good

Are you Horny?
Yes
But also hungry, so not horny

There is a certain amount of accepted generalizations in figuratively every sentence in all languages.

To be absolute on a specific term is a fixation, 
An extremely understandable AND CORRECT one like yours.
But its not accurate when compared to everything else.


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 23, 2022)

It's funny watching people say "you need to pay these people because they don't make much w/o it....." 😄😄😄

Fuk does that got to do with me lol 

Yea lemme please your morals by givin out my money when you think I should 😂😂

Do you see how that sounds...y'all crazy


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 23, 2022)

Aye man check it,

Next time you guys go out, tip em 2x 
Once for your own morals to make you feel good about yourself and a second time for the next person that won't give em a dime since you wanna feel special in life 😄😄


----------



## lifter6973 (May 23, 2022)

Just one thing I have to add.  The funniest thing, I had a year in high school where my dad's sister took me in and between her and her husband, they gave me one of the best year's of my life.
I felt like rock star in a small town and I was given things when this was something I was never used to.  You know what happened?  I became lazy and started expecting I was owed things.  All the sudden with the showering of love and basically doing what good parents do, I regressed and actually became quite an entitled jerk.
It was almost like I needed the negativity to fuel me. Well, I learned a lesson from it all and my dad's sister essentially became my mom and I loved her and my uncle so much. Unfortunately they both died young but those two were always my biggest cheerleaders and Ill always have fond memories of them.

Edit: I guess my point is I WAS lucky. Some people I know have absolutely nobody in their corner.


----------



## TODAY (May 23, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> It's funny watching people say "you need to pay these people because they don't make much w/o it....." 😄😄😄
> 
> Fuk does that got to do with me lol
> 
> ...


You're either being deliberately obtuse in order to justify your cheapass tendencies

Or

You're way too dumb to be working in the vicinity of industrial machinery.

Either way, stop being an asshole.


----------



## RiR0 (May 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Like originally said
> I understand the sentiment,
> 
> But its too specific.
> ...


It’s really a black and white thing. 
You either got to where you are without aid or you didn’t. 
Self made is exactly what it says. 
You did it all on your own. 
You either did or you didn’t

Not all language is a generalization
You’re either dead or alive
You’re bleeding or your not
You’ve been shot or you haven’t


----------



## RiR0 (May 23, 2022)

Self made is a foolish and self serving term. 
It’s a prideful and ego driven title. 
But it’s simply not something that is possible


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 23, 2022)

TODAY said:


> You're either being deliberately obtuse in order to justify your cheapass tendencies
> 
> Or
> 
> ...



Or you could stop being sensitive 

And your argument of me being cheap literally makes no sense....again it's just your personal views 

I'm cheap because I don't tip yet I purchase tools, clothes and hardware to better myself to progress at work.

So because I don't spend 10 bucks for basic service but will pay X-amount for my own needs I'm cheap 😄😄

Or you gonna hit me with some b/s "big business/corporation..." Speech 

And I'm not taking what anyone says here personal because I can tell you guys are gettin' your feelings involved over some dumb shxt...dwell on it if you must...


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It’s really a black and white thing.
> You either got to where you are without aid or you didn’t.
> Self made is exactly what it says.
> You did it all on your own.
> You either did or you didn’t



So non of us have purely ever had any moment of enjoyment or pure happiness without a lingering doubt in a small corner?


RiR0 said:


> Self made is a foolish and self serving term.
> It’s a prideful and ego driven title.
> But it’s simply not something that is possible



Of course it is
Pridefullness and Ego are paramount to succes

Id argue its impossible to be succesful without those as well


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> The last sentence says it all which is why no one is self made.
> None of us would be where we are now without the aid of someone else


Obviously I wouldn't be here if my dad didn't stick his dick on my mom.

I don't understand your point. It feels kind of asinine. Sure, no one could do nothing if there weren't other humans that existed in this world.

Feels like nihilism. I legitimately don't understand your perspective.


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Or you could stop being sensitive
> 
> And your argument of me being cheap literally makes no sense....again it's just your personal views
> 
> ...


See, told you guys he wouldn't give a shit 😂


----------



## RiR0 (May 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Obviously I wouldn't be here if my dad didn't stick his dick on my mom.
> 
> I don't understand your point. It feels kind of asinine. Sure, no one could do nothing if there weren't other humans that existed in this world.
> 
> Feels like nihilism. I legitimately don't understand your perspective.


Did someone give you an opportunity to get to where you’re at or not? 
Did someone teach you something somewhere along the way? 
I’m not sure what’s confusing at all. 
You’ve either been aided or not


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 23, 2022)

Why don't we all go back to roasting me for the chicks that I post just for entertainment value that you all seem to think i go after just because they swipe on me 1st....

Yea...come on' guys...dog pile on Juice 
Rooo rooo rooo rooo


----------



## RiR0 (May 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> So non of us have purely ever had any moment of enjoyment or pure happiness without a lingering doubt in a small corner?
> 
> 
> Of course it is
> ...


Not the same thing. self made literally means you did it unaided. 
You either did or you didn’t

You’re either dead or alive 

Somethings are or they aren’t


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Did someone give you an opportunity to get to where you’re at or not?
> Did someone teach you something somewhere along the way?
> I’m not sure what’s confusing at all.
> You’ve either been aided or not


Did they give me an opportunity, or did I have a skill they needed to benefit them?

Did someone teach me along the way, or did I struggle to put together financial means, or invest my own time to self study.

Not everything is black and white. Matter of fact I'd argue there is no black and white, and there is only grey.


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Why don't we all go back to roasting me for the chicks that I post just for entertainment value that you all seem to think i go after just because they swipe on me 1st....
> 
> Yea...come on' guys...dog pile on Juice
> Rooo rooo rooo rooo


You're not important enough to care about. Shut up and let us argue about this other thing


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Not the same thing. self made literally means you did it unaided.
> You either did or you didn’t
> 
> You’re either dead or alive
> ...



Did Sampz give you some shrooms or what?


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You're not important enough to care about. Shut up and let us argue about this other thing



Exactly....😉👍🏾 // My manz...🦹🏾‍♂️


----------



## RiR0 (May 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Did they give me an opportunity, or did I have a skill they needed to benefit them?
> 
> Did someone teach me along the way, or did I struggle to put together financial means, or invest my own time to self study.
> 
> Not everything is black and white. Matter of fact I'd argue there is no black and white, and there is only grey.


I hope you’re being willfully obtuse. 

You can argue all you want but you’d be wrong. 
Only grey? 
Okay you can be alive and dead?
Breathing and not breathing? 
Gosh you can somehow be bleeding to death but not… that’s a new one. 

Self made has one meaning. Sorry you’re not it. 
You can work you ass off but without an opportunity given you’ll get nowhere. That’s objectively true


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2022)

@RiR0 FWIW, I so see what you're getting at. But it seems asinine, and very nit picky. 

Maybe you aren't saying this but it feels like you are implying ones own hard work and merit are being dismissed, simply because at some point in time another human had to exist to interact with for any opportunity to be able to exist.

Anyway, I actually do care less then what it seems. I just have a hard time understanding your perspective, or maybe it's better to just say I simply disagree with it.. and we can leave it at that.


----------



## RiR0 (May 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> @RiR0 FWIW, I so see what you're getting at. But it seems asinine, and very nit picky.
> 
> Maybe you aren't saying this but it feels like you are implying ones own hard work and merit are being dismissed, simply because at some point in time another human had to exist to interact with for any opportunity to be able to exist.
> 
> Anyway, I actually do care less then what it seems. I just have a hard time understanding your perspective, or maybe it's better to just say I simply disagree with it.. and we can leave it at that.


I’m not dismissing anyones hard work or their struggles but it is a fact that all that hard wirk would be fruitless without an opportunity given
My point remains as I said in my original post


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I hope you’re being willfully obtuse.
> 
> You can argue all you want but you’d be wrong.
> Only grey?
> ...


You're being very obtuse yourself with these particular examples.

I can pose very myopic examples to prove my point too, but it doesn't mean it's relevant to the topic at hand.

We'll just agree to disagree.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> @RiR0 FWIW, I so see what you're getting at. But it seems asinine, and very nit picky.
> 
> Maybe you aren't saying this but it feels like you are implying ones own hard work and merit are being dismissed, simply because at some point in time another human had to exist to interact with for any opportunity to be able to exist.
> 
> Anyway, I actually do care less then what it seems. I just have a hard time understanding your perspective, or maybe it's better to just say I simply disagree with it.. and we can leave it at that.



Hes juat extrenely specific about particular terms of reference

Like @RiR0 said earlier

Hes not trying to take away from any of the struggle or pain anyome had to CRUSH to get to the top.

Its just the specifics of that phrase

Im inly arguing with hom at this point because im having fun lol


----------



## Achillesking (May 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I guess I didn't make myself, despite no one giving me shit, and having parents who tried to take away my future. Not a single lick of it.
> 
> I guess my own perseverance despite everything I had to deal with was luck, and not my own effort. Or that proving to people I was worth a shit, earning their trust, and then them seeking me out because of what I proved I could do was really just a hand out I got from someone else.
> 
> You know what grinds my gears? When someone thinks they know what it's like to walk a day in another person's shoes at any given point in that person's life. 😂


Many people work hard to get where they currently are in life. Many people come from hard situations with poor support around them but somewhere along the lines someone helped you in some kind of capacity. Did that help ultimately get you to where you are exactly right now 100% no questions asked ? Highly doubtful but don't act like someone somewhere in your walk of life didn't help you even in the slightest of ways.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’m not dismissing anyones hard work or their struggles but it is a fact that all that hard wirk would be fruitless without an opportunity given
> My point remains as I said in my original post



Fuck,
you beat me to it by like 3 seconds
3 seconds
Fuck


----------



## PZT (May 23, 2022)

Jesus, seems like replies go up faster than you can read the last one lol


----------



## Achillesking (May 23, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Why don't we all go back to roasting me for the chicks that I post just for entertainment value that you all seem to think i go after just because they swipe on me 1st....
> 
> Yea...come on' guys...dog pile on Juice
> Rooo rooo rooo rooo


I would honestly fuck a few of the chicks you post.....so would the dudes ragging you if they could stop jerking off to themselves in the mirror first


----------



## PZT (May 23, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I would honestly fuck a few of the chicks you post.....so would the dudes ragging you if they could stop jerking off to themselves in the mirror first


Priorities big dawg


----------



## RiR0 (May 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You're being very obtuse yourself with these particular examples.
> 
> I can pose very myopic examples to prove my point too, but it doesn't mean it's relevant to the topic at hand.
> 
> We'll just agree to disagree.


I’m being extremely straightforward.
You can use mental gymnastics to justify what ever you’d like but that doesn’t change anything. 
Self made means you did it all on your own. 
That’s literally impossible


----------



## Achillesking (May 23, 2022)

PZT said:


> Priorities big dawg


I loled at that


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 23, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Why don't we all go back to roasting me for the chicks that I post just for entertainment value that you all seem to think i go after just because they swipe on me 1st....
> 
> Yea...come on' guys...dog pile on Juice
> Rooo rooo rooo rooo



You dont even have the terms of reference to be explained the need for societal norms to maintain proper structure withing a society

So hard pass

I dont try and teach my car Shakespeare either


RiR0 said:


> I’m not dismissing anyones hard work or their struggles but it is a fact that all that hard wirk would be fruitless without an opportunity given
> My point remains as I said in my original post





Achillesking said:


> Many people work hard to get where they currently are in life. Many people come from hard situations with poor support around them but somewhere along the lines someone helped you in some kind of capacity. Did that help ultimately get you to where you are exactly right now 100% no questions asked ? Highly doubtful but don't act like someone somewhere in your walk of life didn't help you even in the slightest of ways.




So we need to Cull the english language is what you guys are saying?


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 23, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I would honestly fuck a few of the chicks you post.....so would the dudes ragging you if they could stop jerking off to themselves in the mirror first



But I'm a fat cheap asshole Chili' 😥 
I need people to understand my perspective on fatty-ism...


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 23, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I would honestly fuck a few of the chicks you post.....so would the dudes ragging you if they could stop jerking off to themselves in the mirror first



Nope
Wont do it
Im too sexy for my shirt


----------



## PZT (May 23, 2022)

Some you hoes to smart for us lol


----------



## Bullseye Forever (May 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> The last sentence says it all which is why no one is self made.
> None of us would be where we are now without the aid of someone else



I know you right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Hes juat extrenely specific about particular terms of reference
> 
> Like @RiR0 said earlier
> 
> ...


Saying things are black and white, and then using examples of "breathing or not breathing", "dead or alive" goes well beyond being specific.

An employer needs someone to do a job, they put out a job posting, a person needs a job and they apply and get the job. The job applicant could not have gotten the job without the employer.

So sure I get it, but also what the hell is the point of the question. It feels like a captain obvious statement, and doesn't have much relevance in regards to how the applicant was able to secure the position over everyone else.

Did someone create an opportunity for a job applicant to be able to submit themselves for consideration.. sure, but that's as far as it goes.. so it feels kind of asinine.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 23, 2022)

My notes: People should tip. @JuiceTrain simply doesn't care what people think about his tipping stance.
No one is truly self made but sure some people have to fight through more obstacles than others. Some people have less opportunities than others.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Saying things are black and white, and then using examples of "breathing or not breathing", "dead or alive" goes well beyond being specific.
> 
> An employer needs someone to do a job, they put out a job posting, a person needs a job and they apply and get the job. The job applicant could not have gotten the job without the employer.
> 
> ...



Very asinine
Its closer to a discussion about specificity of the english llanguagethan anything else


----------



## Achillesking (May 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> You dont even have the terms of reference to be explained the need for societal norms to maintain proper structure withing a society
> 
> So hard pass
> 
> ...


Nah you guys are smart well written dudes. I'm just a self made trash can kid with a micro dick


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’m being extremely straightforward.
> You can use mental gymnastics to justify what ever you’d like but that doesn’t change anything.
> Self made means you did it all on your own.
> That’s literally impossible


Mental gymnastics? 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

I am not the one who used a ridiculous example of breathing or not breathing, or dead or alive.


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> You dont even have the terms of reference to be explained the need for societal norms to maintain proper structure withing a society
> 
> So hard pass
> 
> I dont try and teach my car Shakespeare either



😂😂😂 I don't even know what this means but my response to you would be...."Never more Lenore.....Never more..."


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Nah you guys are smart well written dudes. I'm just a self made trash can kid with a micro dick


Having a giant schlong has it's own set of problems. Grass isn't always greener on the other side 🤣


----------



## lifter6973 (May 23, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Nah you guys are smart well written dudes. I'm just a self made trash can kid with a micro dick


Of course you have a micro dick. This is why you lift such heavy weights.


----------



## RiR0 (May 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Saying things are black and white, and then using examples of "breathing or not breathing", "dead or alive" goes well beyond being specific.
> 
> An employer needs someone to do a job, they put out a job posting, a person needs a job and they apply and get the job. The job applicant could not have gotten the job without the employer.
> 
> ...


Self made means you did it without aid. You did it all yourself. 
That job posting was an opportunity. That position could’ve been filled with another applicant. 
The employer saw fit to give the person an OPPORTUNITY. 
Are you really having that hard of a time understanding this? 
You also said you don’t believe in black and white. 
I gave examples pertaining to that as well. 
Do you need a coloring book to follow


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Self made means you did it without aid. You did it all yourself.
> That job posting was an opportunity. That position could’ve been filled with another applicant.
> The employer saw fit to give the person an OPPORTUNITY.
> Are you really having that hard of a time understanding this?
> ...


Asinine.. I was obviously having a discussion within the topic at hand. You went way outside the topic with your examples.


----------



## RiR0 (May 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Mental gymnastics? 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
> 
> I am nor the one who used a ridiculous example of breathing or not breathing, or dead or alive.


Nope my examples were a response to show how stupid it is to only say you believe in grey areas. 
You’re not self made sorry


----------



## RiR0 (May 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Asinine


Dumbass


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Self made means you did it without aid. You did it all yourself.
> That job posting was an opportunity. That position could’ve been filled with another applicant.
> The employer saw fit to give the person an OPPORTUNITY.
> Are you really having that hard of a time understanding this?
> ...



loooooool
Coloring book.


Anyways
Then against youre againat the terms "creating" as well

Such as "Creating art" etc

Or are the specifics confined to self made


----------



## RiR0 (May 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> loooooool
> Coloring book.
> 
> 
> ...


Why would I be against creating art? 
You can create art but in order to be successful with it you have to be given an opportunity


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 23, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> My notes: People should tip. @JuiceTrain simply doesn't care what people think about his tipping stance.
> No one is truly self made but sure some people have to fight through more obstacles than others. Some people have less opportunities than others.



Exactly...these types of topics you should only state your place...fuxk all this explaining/convincing/reasoning b/s

I enjoy hearing other people's stance/views on topics but you trippin' if I'm about to give some autobiopic essay b/s asian persuasion to properly validate/explain myself just for one person's understanding so they just can be like "oh...well you shouldn't because...." 😄😄

It's literally a never ending thing lol


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Dumbass


... That's where you go when you get frustrated in a conversation or a difference of ideas and perspectives?

This doesn't surprise me about you. Though I wish this wasn't the case, because despite what you might think I do actually like you.

Also, because you didn't see my edited post, I've quoted it again below.


> Asinine.. I was obviously having a discussion within the topic at hand. You went way outside the topic with your examples.


----------



## Achillesking (May 23, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Of course you have a micro dick. This is why you lift such heavy weights.


Just full of tiny dick rage


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Why would I be against creating art?
> You can create art but in order to be successful with it you have to be given an opportunity



They didnt create the canvas or the paint.

Ergo
did not create
Since the definition ia to "Being somethinf into existence"

He did not bring anything into existence to create art.
He CHANGED the composition or the pre manufactured paper and ink


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 23, 2022)

You see how one person explains a topic, than someone else gives a random scenario that ends up being explained just to be given another scenario....holy fuxk 😵😵 

"Mental Gymnastics...." // Tattoo that shxt on a pillow case 😄😄


----------



## RiR0 (May 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> ... That's where you go when you get frustrated in a conversation or a difference of ideas.
> 
> This doesn't surprise me about you. Though I wish this wasn't the case, because despite what you might think I do actually like you.
> 
> Also, because you didn't see my edited post, I've quoted it again below.


I gave examples directly relating to what you said about grey areas. 
You did what you do too by being passive aggressive with your asinine post


----------



## RiR0 (May 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> They didnt create the canvas or the paint.
> 
> Ergo
> did not create
> ...


Okay but they still created the image. 
Now if someone said their art was without any influence then I’d call that bullshit


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 23, 2022)

I'm just surprised @RiR0 hasn't given out any poop stickers yet 😄😄


----------



## lifter6973 (May 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Okay but they still created the image.
> Now if someone said their art was without any influence then I’d call that bullshit


All I know is nobody and I mean no one helped me get a giant sewer pickle out of my ass today.
I did that all by myself and it took some motherfucking effort.


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I gave examples directly relating to what you said about grey areas.
> You did what you do too by being passive aggressive with your asinine post


I was obviously talking within the conversation we were having. You went way outside the topic.

If me not understanding your perspective is passive aggressive, and me even saying I can't understand your perspective so we should agree to disagree, then sure... That's me.


----------



## RiR0 (May 23, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> All I know is nobody and I mean no one helped me get a giant sewer pickle out of my ass today.
> I did that all by myself and it took some motherfucking effort.


And nobody will ever take that away from you buddy


----------



## Achillesking (May 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> They didnt create the canvas or the paint.
> 
> Ergo
> did not create
> ...


If you were competitive BB couldn't nail your back double BI then all of a sudden Ronnie Coleman comes walking in w a camera crew sees you says hey do this do that boom you nail the pose. Win a plastic trophy. Ronnie says sign this I'm making a posing video. He sells it makes 10 mill all you got was the posing tip . He got 99% good you got 1%. Are you 100% self made ?


----------



## Achillesking (May 23, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> All I know is nobody and I mean no one helped me get a giant sewer pickle out of my ass today.
> I did that all by myself and it took some motherfucking effort.


Yea put I helped Put it in


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Okay but they still created the image.
> Now if someone said their art was without any influence then I’d call that bullshit



But i have to disagree
They reformatted the image from the pre existing ink

All im aaying is, there is a way languages operate and definitions operate

Create and self made being a good example

The term "Self made" does not categorically mean "Without any help whatsoever"

As "Create" does not mean "some sort of ridiculous act of an imagined deity who wills things into existence"

Let me be clear, you are correct in your assesment, i have no argument.
My only point is, saying "There is no such thing as self made" is a misunderstanding of language in general and is just overly specific


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 23, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> If you were competitive BB couldn't nail your back double BI then all of a sudden Ronnie Coleman comes walking in w a camera crew sees you says hey do this do that boom you nail the pose. Win a plastic trophy. Ronnie says sign this I'm making a posing video. He sells it makes 10 mill all you got was the posing tip . He got 99% good you got 1%. Are you 100% self made ?



I have no argument against the SPECIFIC act of being self made not existinf

Im saying thr language here is all wronf


----------



## RiR0 (May 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> But i have to disagree
> They reformatted the image from the pre existing ink
> 
> All im aaying is, there is a way languages operate and definitions operate
> ...


I thinks it exactly specific enough. 
Not aided. 
Nobody got to where they are without being given an opportunity.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 23, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I'm just surprised @RiR0 hasn't given out any poop stickers yet 😄😄



We are having too muxh fun for that

At least i am

Wtf is thr point in being on a board with ither juiced up dudes without arguing?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I thinks it exactly specific enough.
> Not aided.
> Nobody got to where they are without being given an opportunity.



Then no one has created anythinf
and we should eliminate that term as well


----------



## RiR0 (May 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Then no one has created anythinf
> and we should eliminate that term as well


Okay so say they changed the composition of the canvas they still changed it to the image they put there.

Create-cause (something) to happen as a result of one's actions

Their action changed the composition of the canvas


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Ergo


So help me, if you start talking like the architect in the matrix I am going to kick you straight in your vagina. 🤣



JuiceTrain said:


> I'm just surprised @RiR0 hasn't given out any poop stickers yet 😄😄


This is true! I've made some progress with RiR0

@RiR0 does this mean we just became best friends? 🤣


----------



## RiR0 (May 23, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I'm just surprised @RiR0 hasn't given out any poop stickers yet 😄😄


I only do that when people post really stupid shit


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Okay so say they changed the composition of the canvas they still changed it to the image they put there.
> 
> Create-cause (something) to happen as a result of one's actions
> 
> Their action changed the composition of the canvas


bring (something) into existence.
"he created a thirty-acre lake"

Ergo doesnt work

Or Self made

having become successful or rich by one's own efforts.
"a self-made millionaire"

It does not exclude others assistance in that term
As such they are both valid

BTW
Im literally arguing english language, not your point
Because youre right

buuuut my Mom was an english teacher, as such i fucking love arguing english


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> bring (something) into existence.
> "he created a thirty-acre lake"
> 
> Ergo doesnt work


You've indirectly confirmed that you have a vagina, and that you want me to kick it. Hmmm 🤔


----------



## RiR0 (May 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> bring (something) into existence.
> "he created a thirty-acre lake"
> 
> Ergo doesnt work
> ...


Well if he was aided then was it his own efforts or was it aided by the efforts of others


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> So help me, if you start talking like the architect in the matrix I am going to kick you straight in your vagina. 🤣
> 
> 
> This is true! I've made some progress with RiR0
> ...



I used Ergo again




Fight me


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I used Ergo again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would, but your face scares me. I'd rather pet cows with @Human_Backhoe instead 🤣


----------



## RiR0 (May 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I used Ergo again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Propter hoc


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Well if he was aided then was it his own efforts or was it aided by the efforts of others



In english, there needs to be specific exclusion for a term of reference or a sentance to count as exclusive

The most modern definition is:
Black lives matter

It is not exclusive to Black lives being the only ones that matter.
As, it does not technically exclude all other lives

If i were to also say
"Blue lives matter"
I do not exclude all others when i say that

Self made being defined as a MAJORITY, as opposed to exclusively 100% only self made as a definition


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> In english, there needs to be specific exclusion for a term of reference or a sentance to count as exclusive
> 
> The most modern definition is:
> Black lives matter
> ...



Much like saying "I love cake"
Does not mean i dislike pie


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2022)

You know what grinds my gears? That I'm on a bodybuilding forum, and that this thread has not derailed into a 40 page saga of never ending dick jokes yet. 😢


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Much like saying "I love cake"
> Does not mean i dislike pie


Pie can go fuck itself!


----------



## RiR0 (May 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> In english, there needs to be specific exclusion for a term of reference or a sentance to count as exclusive
> 
> The most modern definition is:
> Black lives matter
> ...


But they are exclusively talking about black lives. One of their chants was no lives matter until Black Lives Matter


----------



## Achillesking (May 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> In english, there needs to be specific exclusion for a term of reference or a sentance to count as exclusive
> 
> The most modern definition is:
> Black lives matter
> ...


Fuckin racist much..hehe


----------



## RiR0 (May 23, 2022)

Self made  : made such by one's own actions especially : having achieved success or prominence by one's OWN efforts a self-made man.


----------



## Achillesking (May 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> But they are exclusively talking about black lives. One of their chants was no lives matter until Black Lives Matter


Colin kapernick is a fraud


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 23, 2022)

What Grinds My Gears 

When you forget to put on your seatbelt before driving and than the safety beep starts beeping but when you try to pull it over the shxt just keeps fuxkin' tuggin' 

I hate that shxt mane 😅😅


----------



## RiR0 (May 23, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Colin kapernick is a fraud


Not this rabbit hole please 😂


----------



## Achillesking (May 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Pie can go fuck itself!


Man you must of never ate good pie


----------



## RiR0 (May 23, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Man you must of never ate good pie


You must’ve never fucked a warm one


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Much like saying "I love cake"
> Does not mean i dislike pie



Fuxk yea...🍰🎂🧁🍰🎂


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Man you must of never ate good pie


Nah, I love pie... But it's also very fuckable. 😘


----------



## Achillesking (May 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Not this rabbit hole please 😂


I mean I'm just saying. Get benched. Grow a fro. Sabotage yourself. Make more money in the end....well played


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 23, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Colin kapernick is a fraud



😭😭😭


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I mean I'm just saying. Get benched. Grow a fro. Sabotage yourself. Make more money in the end....well played


Self made!


Too soon? 🤣

Edit: I'm obviously kidding


----------



## Achillesking (May 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You must’ve never fucked a warm one


I like fur pies....they my favorite...hehe


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> But they are exclusively talking about black lives. One of their chants was no lives matter until Black Lives Matter



English language term
Not the movement
Those guys are steaight racist cunts.


RiR0 said:


> Self made  : made such by one's own actions especially : having achieved success or prominence by one's OWN efforts a self-made man.


 Ones own efforts doesnt provide a term of exclusion

If it did it would read

Made without the assistance of others

Which it does not


----------



## RiR0 (May 23, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I like fur pies....they my favorite...hehe


I like moon pies but only if they’re clean


----------



## Achillesking (May 23, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> 😭😭😭


Mixed kid. Raced by white adopted parents in California. Chew on that


----------



## RiR0 (May 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> English language term
> Not the movement
> Those guys are steaight racist cunts.
> 
> ...


If it happens with the effort of others then how is it ones own


----------



## Achillesking (May 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Self made!
> 
> 
> Too soon? 🤣
> ...





silentlemon1011 said:


> English language term
> Not the movement
> Those guys are steaight racist cunts.
> 
> ...


Come on man we've moved on we're walking a fine line on racism right now


----------



## Achillesking (May 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I like moon pies but only if they’re clean


I don't know what that means. I'm sorry I failed you 😔


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> If it happens with the effort of others then how is it ones own



The same can be said when pissing in the toilet

At some stage you are potty trained or are told about a toilet, or read about/ watch a toilet being used on TV

As such "Pissing by yourself" is incorrect

Its all about the term of exclusion to render something and infinitely singlular in english


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I don't know what that means. I'm sorry I failed you 😔


It went over my head too. When I think moon pies, I think of this


----------



## Achillesking (May 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> The same can be said when pissing in the toilet
> 
> At some stage you are potty trained or are told about a toilet, or read about/ watch a toilet being used on TV
> 
> ...


I paid a ton of money to update the bathroom in my master bedroom only to piss all over the Toliet seat 12x a night


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> The same can be said when pissing in the toilet
> 
> At some stage you are potty trained or are told about a toilet, or read about/ watch a toilet being used on TV
> 
> ...


So when my friend holds my dick while peeing, that means I'm not a self made urinator? 😢


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> So when my friend holds my dick while peeing, that means I'm not a self made urinator? 😢



You're a self made something when that happens, thats for sure.


----------



## Achillesking (May 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> It went over my head too. When I think moon pies, I think of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea me too


----------



## RiR0 (May 23, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I don't know what that means. I'm sorry I failed you 😔


Well when you moon somebody you show then your ass. 
So I’m talking about doggy style


----------



## RiR0 (May 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> The same can be said when pissing in the toilet
> 
> At some stage you are potty trained or are told about a toilet, or read about/ watch a toilet being used on TV
> 
> ...


I mean you can take a piss by yourself but to say that you potty trained yourself would be incorrect


----------



## Achillesking (May 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Well when you moon somebody you show then your ass.
> So I’m talking about doggy style


Ahhhh since we talking about ass and colin kapernick I have to get this off my chest I never cared much for ana foxxx as an adult film actress but recently I've really begun to appreciate her for what she is. Dark skin tight bod pretty face full bush. I guess it's never too late to change. @JuiceTrain thoughts ?


----------



## Gibsonator (May 23, 2022)

What grinds my gears? 
My wife getting high off edibles before hitting the San Diego Crawfish fest without telling me she ate edibles and me trying to figure out if she's mad at me for possibly staring at a passerby or what


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 23, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Ahhhh since we talking about ass and colin kapernick I have to get this off my chest I never cared much for ana foxxx as an adult film actress but recently I've really begun to appreciate her for what she is. Dark skin tight bod pretty face full bush. I guess it's never too late to change. @JuiceTrain thoughts ?



I prefer Melrose Foxx....


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 23, 2022)

They're both ugly


----------



## Achillesking (May 23, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> They're both ugly


Sigh......sure little buddy sure they are


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 23, 2022)

Because they are porn stars I have to find them attractive?


----------



## Achillesking (May 23, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Because they are porn stars I have to find them attractive?


No but because you said they aren't I have to agree??


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 23, 2022)

🤣 fucker!!!?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 23, 2022)

@Achillesking 
Take this to your brain


----------



## MisterSuperGod (May 23, 2022)

Alrighty... Grinding my gears today and every single day since fucking puberty is body hair.

Seriously. Do i really fucking need it? If there is a god, he fucked up.

Made in his image? God has stray fucking hairs that grow out of multiple spots on his ears!? He has knuckle hair like a god damned chimp?

Nipple hair? Are you serious? i shave that shit on a regular basis and never once did my clothing irritate my skin of cause chafing. Absolutely unnecessary and disgusting.

Body hair disgusts me!


----------



## Achillesking (May 23, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Alrighty... Grinding my gears today and every single day since fucking puberty is body hair.
> 
> Seriously. Do i really fucking need it? If there is a god, he fucked up.
> 
> ...


I'm Greek my chest is my fuckin lions mane. Proud of it. Show it off like a new born child


----------



## Achillesking (May 23, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> @Achillesking
> Take this to your brain


I'm scared to watch this. I spook easily due to my elevated e2 levels


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 23, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Alrighty... Grinding my gears today and every single day since fucking puberty is body hair.
> 
> Seriously. Do i really fucking need it? If there is a god, he fucked up.
> 
> ...



@CJ is gonna ban you lol


----------



## MisterSuperGod (May 23, 2022)

Mother fucking Walmart, man.
Pure Protein used to be like $15-$16 now it's $22. i can get it online for $13.50, but still. That's bullshit.

Get the fuck outta here. Gouge the fucking people that care about their health, but keep the prices of that processed garbage in your freezers reasonable for the welfare bums. Fuck you, Walmart.


----------



## TODAY (May 23, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Alrighty... Grinding my gears today and every single day since fucking puberty is body hair.
> 
> Seriously. Do i really fucking need it? If there is a god, he fucked up.
> 
> ...


The worst ones are the freakish grey hairs that go from zero to six inches long in the span of a single goddamn day


----------



## TODAY (May 23, 2022)

I go one single week without shaving my chest and suddenly I wake up with one of these mutant grey fuckers poking me in the eyeball


----------



## Bullseye Forever (May 24, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Mother fucking Walmart, man.
> Pure Protein used to be like $15-$16 now it's $22. i can get it online for $13.50, but still. That's bullshit.
> 
> Get the fuck outta here. Gouge the fucking people that care about their health, but keep the prices of that processed garbage in your freezers reasonable for the welfare bums. Fuck you, Walmart.



Man face it everything is going up and will continue to go up ! I hate it to brother it sucks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 24, 2022)

People who come to the gym and talk and don’t even work out. this fake power lifter chick was talking to this fat guy for 45 mins straight without working out. I lift in a small dungeon type gym at my community center. She literally didn’t touch a weight. Just ran her mouth 45 mins, then left when I left. I hate her so damn much.


----------



## Send0 (May 24, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> People who come to the gym and talk and don’t even work out. this fake power lifter chick was talking to this fat guy for 45 mins straight without working out. I lift in a small dungeon type gym at my community center. She literally didn’t touch a weight. Just ran her mouth 45 mins, then left when I left. I hate her so damn much.


That used to always annoy me too. Now I have my home gym, so the only person who pisses me off in there now is myself. 😂


----------



## Bullseye Forever (May 25, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> People who come to the gym and talk and don’t even work out. this fake power lifter chick was talking to this fat guy for 45 mins straight without working out. I lift in a small dungeon type gym at my community center. She literally didn’t touch a weight. Just ran her mouth 45 mins, then left when I left. I hate her so damn much.



I hate the gym to turn into a social gathering place to man I hate it when people do that in my gym 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11 (May 25, 2022)

The lack of teeth numbers stamped on them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas (May 28, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> People that ask question or for help and then do the opposite and try and cry about it to you later
> I CALL THEM ASKHOLE’S..
> 
> People that order cold cuts a 1/8 of a pound here . 3/4 of a pound there.. just order a 1/2 or whole pound and move the fuck on…
> ...


Bro. I gotta agree with the cold cuts at the deli. The ones that order the small quantities usually order about 43 different kinds of meats and cheeses. Infuriating. 

Can I have a quarter pound of turkey breast? Once you hear those words come out you know its minimum 15 minute order. 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 28, 2022)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Rising gas and grocery prices is pissing me off it’s gotten aweful
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro I work in Romeoville now like 44 miles each way I’m spending $200 plus a week on gas this is crazy


----------



## Tisatix (May 28, 2022)

ANyone else? Putting on a dang podcast or video and walking away from the computer... BOOM, YOUTUBE AD. I am so sick of youtube ads fuuuuu


----------



## MisterSuperGod (May 28, 2022)

Tisatix said:


> ANyone else? Putting on a dang podcast or video and walking away from the computer... BOOM, YOUTUBE AD. I am so sick of youtube ads fuuuuu



i disabled the stock YT app on my phone and installed YTVanced. No ads. It's wonderful.


----------



## Tisatix (May 29, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> i disabled the stock YT app on my phone and installed YTVanced. No ads. It's wonderful.


I'm going to check this out. THANKS MAN


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 29, 2022)

People using gear who look and train like shit and have absolutely no reason to be on. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

Well that doesn't grind my gears I just find it funny and slightly pathetic.


----------



## CJ (May 29, 2022)

People constantly "suggesting" to me to enforce Rule 11 at their beckon call, yet bitch me out when I try to enforce other rules. 

Cherry picking suns'a'bitches!!!


----------



## Yano (May 29, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I'm Greek my chest is my fuckin lions mane. Proud of it. Show it off like a new born child


Good friend of mine is Greek , I don't think I've ever seen him button the top 3 buttons of any shirt he has ever worn haahahah. Looks like he's smuggling a fucking beaver.


----------



## Achillesking (May 29, 2022)

Yano said:


> Good friend of mine is Greek , I don't think I've ever seen him button the top 3 buttons of any shirt he has ever worn haahahah. Looks like he's smuggling a fucking beaver.


Well yea how else are we supposed to show off our gold chain and crucifix??!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (May 31, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> People using gear who look and train like shit and have absolutely no reason to be on.
> 
> Well that doesn't grind my gears I just find it funny and slightly pathetic.



They do it cause everyone else does it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 31, 2022)

When you full force smack a mosquito and don't even disturb the muthaFukaz flight pattern....


----------



## Swiper. (Jun 19, 2022)

It’s disgusting to see how the government molests people on a daily basis, 

it amazes me that people allow this to happen. 






						TikTok - Make Your Day
					

TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




					www.tiktok.com


----------



## GSgator (Jun 19, 2022)

Swiper. said:


> It’s disgusting to see how the government molests people on a daily basis,
> 
> it amazes me that people allow this to happen.
> 
> ...


There had to be some sort of probable cause to do a search like that . That  dude literally ran his hands across his dick multiple times . Did you see his knee jerk reaction tilting his pelvis back he was literally getting violated is this even legal ? For some reason I thought the junk was off limits unless your getting strip searched .


----------



## IronSoul (Jun 19, 2022)

My wild ass kids


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## GSgator (Jun 20, 2022)

What really sets me off and this almost fucked up my  perfect fathers day.

Purchasing  a expensive chunk of meat then making my  homemade rub and making sure I  didn’t miss any part of it. Then spending the majority of my  day wet mopping it  to make sure it’s perfect. As I’m  letting it rest I can hardly contain myself  because it smells so good. Then the moment of truth is finally here and as I start carving it up it’s literally the fucking fattest chunk of shit I’ve ever seen. What a horrible cut of brisket there was a huge strip of fat I couldn’t see running right threw the middle.🤬😡🤯


----------



## CJ (Jun 25, 2022)

Mistakenly buying 1500 mg caps of berberine instead of 500 mg caps, and having to pop them open and divide the powder. 

It's some of the nastiest tasting shit I've ever had, it rivals pure BCAAs in putridness, and it stains shit yellow. 😝😡


----------



## Send0 (Jun 25, 2022)

CJ said:


> Mistakenly buying 1500 mg caps of berberine instead of 500 mg caps, and having to pop them open and divide the powder.
> 
> It's some of the nastiest tasting shit I've ever had, it rivals pure BCAAs in putridness, and it stains shit yellow. 😝😡


It is disgusting. I capped my own, and there was always a little dust left on the outside of the cap. Tastes horrible.


----------



## CJ (Jun 25, 2022)

Send0 said:


> It is disgusting. I capped my own, and there was always a little dust left on the outside of the cap. Tastes horrible.


Stained the leather seat in my work truck. Looks like I had mustard shits!!!  😂


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 25, 2022)

GSgator said:


> What really sets me off and this almost fucked up my  perfect fathers day.
> 
> Purchasing  a expensive chunk of meat then making my  homemade rub and making sure I  didn’t miss any part of it. Then spending the majority of my  day wet mopping it  to make sure it’s perfect. As I’m  letting it rest I can hardly contain myself  because it smells so good. Then the moment of truth is finally here and as I start carving it up it’s literally the fucking fattest chunk of shit I’ve ever seen. What a horrible cut of brisket there was a huge strip of fat I couldn’t see running right threw the middle.🤬😡🤯


I’d take it straight back to the meat counter fuck that noise


----------



## GSgator (Jun 26, 2022)

Robdjents said:


> I’d take it straight back to the meat counter fuck that noise


I took pictures and was thinking the same my dog ate good for awhile. Next time I’ll ask for there recommendations on a better cut.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jun 29, 2022)

When you set your macros just perfect with the leftover XYZ in the fridge, and you think about it all day, you drool about it all day, you get home, so excited to eat the perfect thing to round out the perfect macros of the day....and someone has fucking eaten XYZ 😡


----------



## weightlossburn (Jun 29, 2022)

Caitlyn Jenner


----------



## PZT (Jun 29, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> When you set your macros just perfect with the leftover XYZ in the fridge, and you think about it all day, you drool about it all day, you get home, so excited to eat the perfect thing to round out the perfect macros of the day....and someone has fucking eaten XYZ 😡


Fkin kill them


----------



## PZT (Jun 29, 2022)

Having to wait till fkin midnight to get some pussy. I’m getting old and would like to bust a nut before 10 pm please. K. Thanx. Bye!


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jun 29, 2022)

PZT said:


> Having to wait till fkin midnight to get some pussy. I’m getting old and would like to bust a nut before 10 pm please. K. Thanx. Bye!


Sleep is important for recovery... legitimate complaint here 😉


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 30, 2022)

weightlossburn said:


> Caitlyn Jenner



Agreed!! Fucking nasty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 30, 2022)

Everything that has to do with politics.
Lack of common sense.
People driving small cars that have enough space for a bus to turn on a red but refuse to.
The person in line in the grocery store talking extremely loud on their phone.
The person in line at the grocery store ignoring their child that's screaming bloody murder.
People at the grocery store that don't return their carts.
People at the grocery store.
Maybe I should start sending my wife to the grocery store 🤔
The kids in my college classes that just haaave to add "they/them" to thier profile name.
Shirts. Finding a XXXL shirt that isn't for a short fat person.
Let's see... the Rubbermaid chairs on my patio that both miraculously split in the same exact spot, wtf?
My landlords for continuing to raise my rent to the fullest allowed by law every year and doing nothing for the property.
Tik Tok.
Facebook.
"Influencers"
I swear I got more 🤔
Oh yeah, stupid quirky comments all the time about being tall, as if I hadn't heard them a billion times, and trying to come up with something polite to say back.
Cheers.


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jun 30, 2022)

I can’t stand when couples use two racks


----------



## PZT (Jun 30, 2022)

Mfkers that think I can’t see them eyeballin my girl,  just because she squats in a different rack than me.


----------



## Joliver (Jun 30, 2022)

Ducking autocorrect autocorrecting something I just un-autocorrected....twice. 

I meant what I said, skynet.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Jun 30, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Ducking autocorrect autocorrecting something I just un-autocorrected....twice.
> 
> I meant what I said, skynet.
> 
> View attachment 24084



Most keyboard apps have a profanity filter that needs to be disabled.

It pisses me off that i have to trudge through the settings because these assholes create a sanitized, G rated app that's safe for shithead kids by default. Fuckers!


----------



## PZT (Jun 30, 2022)

Bishes that be showing off but not just jumping my bones


----------



## Alex the Great (Jun 30, 2022)

When people criticize my desire to do a 60mg a day Dbol only cycle


----------



## runner1234123432 (Jun 30, 2022)

Bob Chick and the members ganging up on gfundaro on misc 15 years ago

If I ever see them I am going to fucking kill them


----------



## PZT (Jun 30, 2022)

When bob chick stuck dbol up Alex’s asshole for “to saturate the prostate”


----------



## runner1234123432 (Jun 30, 2022)

also, the chemicals sprayed in the air. Urban area? No thanks


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 30, 2022)

runner1234123432 said:


> Bob Chick and the members ganging up on gfundaro on misc 15 years ago
> 
> If I ever see them I am going to fucking kill them


I saw your other thread. You are a pussy. You won't do anything to anyone and no one would ever be worried about you.


----------



## PZT (Jun 30, 2022)

Scatter brain people. Fkin hate em


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 4, 2022)

People trying to talk me into "living a little" when I'm trying to cut calories and get healthy. I'm 370, I've "lived" enough. I know I'm on vacation but that doesn't mean I need to completely demolish the last few weeks of work I've put in with deserts and shit. 

Sent from my SM-A135U using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Jul 13, 2022)

Really grinds my gears when I let me balls fill up for more than like 2 days. Today is day 4, fk u all


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 13, 2022)

Any kind of cold call to my personal phone.

Think about the kind of fucking audacity it takes to call someone you don't know after business hours. What gives you the fucking right to call me?  This piece of shit mouth breather fresh out of the primordial soup calls me last night during the sonuvabitching Braves game about student loan forgiveness.  I am forty fucking two years old.  I haven't owed a student loan in over a decade.

I told him I was going to reach through the phone and tear his pathetic excuse for a dick off, then drive to his mother's house and shove it up her ass.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 13, 2022)

People


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> People


They are the fucking worst


----------



## MindlessWork (Jul 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> People


Mouthy, smart aleck ones are really the worst.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 13, 2022)

Leeshaun888 said:


> I can’t stand when couples use two racks


I used to do that when I was in with my ex. I'm 5"11, she is 5"1.  For squats that is


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 13, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I used to do that when I was in with my ex. I'm 5"11, she is 5"1.  For squats that is


You’re just a rack hog! At least she squats better than you long legs!


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 13, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Mouthy, smart aleck ones are really the worst.


No, Mindless fucktards are the worst


----------



## PZT (Jul 13, 2022)

Titties and ass I can not touch


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 16, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Mouthy, smart aleck ones are really the worst.


Fucking sock puppet people that like to ride the fence with no conviction are the worst.


----------



## PZT (Jul 16, 2022)

fkin hoes


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 16, 2022)

PZT said:


> fkin hoes



We can end this thread on this response right here. No matter what, hoes always gonna trump everything. These fucking hoes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cochino (Jul 16, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Mouthy, smart aleck ones are really the worst.


So deep.  You know I always look forward to your posts .  Almost better than reading a Hemingway  novel.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 16, 2022)

Edit

Edits


----------



## PZT (Jul 16, 2022)

Hoes I ain’t fkin


----------

